# 2014 Yankee Candle, Dark Carnival, Scentsationals etc. Scents and Fragrances Thread



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhh a new candle thread! I'm in!! 
I still have not sampled a few of the Kringle Candle Halloween scents I got last year. Going to have to do that! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

As I mentioned towards the end of last year's candle thread, I sadly discovered that I can't burn any of the Dark Candles I bought. They all trigger my allergies/headaches. Luckily, I think my best friend will like most of them, so I'll hand them over to her... Whenever I get a chance to. So from now on, my new rule is no more buying candles sight unseen... Er, well, scent unsmelled, anyway.

So it looks like I'll be sticking with Yankee, Michael's and Walmart for my immediate candle needs.

I'd also like to find a good licorice scented candle. That's a VERY autumny scent to me. I think last year Yankee had one... Maybe the Halloween candle itself? But I never got over to the big store to buy it.

And I really do wish Yankee would bring back Cafe au Lait and Macintosh Spice. Those were easily two of my top favorites.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I do love MacIntosh Spice. I lit a jar of Cider Web yesterday, and love the scent BUT had to blow it out after a little while... it was irritating my nose and gave me a headache. Isn't it funny how certain scents can bother you while others don't?


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mmmm...a licorice scented candle sounds heavenly! I'll be on the lookout for one as well!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hilda said:


> Isn't it funny how certain scents can bother you while others don't?


 All I can think is that there must be some underlying essence that Dark Candles uses that I'm allergic to. And even some Yankee Candles, too. If it's too perfumey, it irritates me. That's why I stick to the food scents. I desperately miss Macintosh Spice, but some of the candles at Michael's and Walmart are comparable -cheaper, too. Still haven't found a coffee one as good as Cafe au Lait, though. 

I also think I'm going to have to pick up Yankee's Movie Night "man candle." It's the popcorn scented one. It smells more like the Buttered Popcorn Jelly Belly than actual popcorn, but that's okay since it reminds me of kettle corn!


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

I highly recommend Scentsationals Witch's Brew then for licorice. The funny thing is that Scentsationals has a licorice scent that smells nothing like licorice. It's kind of a very vague licorice but with really heavy crappy cherry overtones. Witche's Brew is pure licorice. It supposedly has eye of newt and dragons scales in it but you can't really smell those.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Question...can anyone recommend a candle that would evoke a pirate ship feel...I don't want tropical...I'm thinking more along the lines of wood, ocean, rain, anything earthy. I stumbled upon bewitching brews and wanderlusts pirate collections only to b disappointed they werent candles or home scents 

I've thought of patchouli or sandalwood candles but not sure...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Pumpkinpie... I absolutely LOVE Yankee Candles Witches Brew. It's predominantly patchouli with some exotic spices. You know, some of those ships the pirates are hijacking probably were full of exotic spices heading to Europe from the Far East. So that scent may be the perfect one for you! It's deep, dark and mysterious. Don't let the 'name' fool you. It does not have to be about witches... I think it could be perfect for that dark damp wood and ancient cargo feeling you are looking for. Have you ever burned one? If not, I am pretty sure I have a votive I could send you to sample.
Oh and if that doesn't work, I know Yankee Candle sold a scent called Ocean (breezes) or something like that. LOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

stormygirl84 said:


> All I can think is that there must be some underlying essence that Dark Candles uses that I'm allergic to. And even some Yankee Candles, too. If it's too perfumey, it irritates me. That's why I stick to the food scents.


I have to stay away from some of the food scents... I swear when I am melting any Blueberry Muffin type candles that I eat twice as much! LOL Some candles should have a warning label "This scent is an appetite stimulant and may cause weight gain." hahaha


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Hilda, I think I'll order a sample and try that out...I also saw on Dark candles they had a couple with the patchouli and spices and one called coffin that smells like earthy wood...

Are YC a better burning candle, I've never tried them


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> Thanks Hilda, I think I'll order a sample and try that out...I also saw on Dark candles they had a couple with the patchouli and spices and one called coffin that smells like earthy wood...
> 
> Are YC a better burning candle, I've never tried them


I am not sure if any YC Witches Brew will be available right now, it's seasonal. I do love it but only at Halloween. It's a little too dark and earthy for me the rest of the year.
I don't know how to answer about YC being better burning. I loved them for so long, back when the original family owned the company. They were sold a few years ago and I find them very hit or miss now with everything from scent, throw, and burn issues. Oh well. The grandson of the original YC opened a new upscale candle company called Kringle Candles. I have purchased a few samples from them, but haven't fallen head-over-heels with any yet. They do have a very pure scent and powerful throw on the few I did try.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh a candle thread I love candles.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

pumpkinpie said:


> Question...can anyone recommend a candle that would evoke a pirate ship feel...I don't want tropical...I'm thinking more along the lines of wood, ocean, rain, anything earthy. I stumbled upon bewitching brews and wanderlusts pirate collections only to b disappointed they werent candles or home scents
> 
> I've thought of patchouli or sandalwood candles but not sure...


If it were me I'd do a mix of a dash of leather a larger dash of sandalwood a small dash of Paradise Spice a heavy amount of Ocean Side and a smidge of patchouli to taste.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

sublimesting said:


> If it were me I'd do a mix of a dash of leather a larger dash of sandalwood a small dash of Paradise Spice a heavy amount of Ocean Side and a smidge of patchouli to taste.


Oooo, sounds great  thanks for the suggestion

I did find the witching brew votives on eBay...around $4-5 w shipping


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't do many candles anymore sadly (with the two kids, the two cats, and now a great dane, I don't want my house to burn lol) but I do purchase scentsy. Not sure if any of you have ever used scentsy, but I love them! They usually have some halloween burners available too, and a burner of the month is usually halloween themed for october as well. Just thought I'd throw it out onto this thread with all the other good smelling things! They had some really good fall scents last time. I still have some left over, but I need some spring scents...hubs told me to just become a consultant because of the amount I spend on them hahaha. haven't done that yet...but it is tempting! also, Do you all have gold canyon candles down there? I was told those are nice scents as well, but haven't tried any myself.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

scentsy works great and my friend sells them also the local supermarket sells knockoffs to scentsy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> I don't do many candles anymore sadly (with the two kids, the two cats, and now a great dane, I don't want my house to burn lol) but I do purchase scentsy. Not sure if any of you have ever used scentsy, but I love them! They usually have some halloween burners available too, and a burner of the month is usually halloween themed for october as well. Just thought I'd throw it out onto this thread with all the other good smelling things! They had some really good fall scents last time. I still have some left over, but I need some spring scents...hubs told me to just become a consultant because of the amount I spend on them hahaha. haven't done that yet...but it is tempting! also, Do you all have gold canyon candles down there? I was told those are nice scents as well, but haven't tried any myself.


I have a black burner that has skulls on it from scentsy but have to say I usually buy the knock off scentsy for it


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> I have a black burner that has skulls on it from scentsy but have to say I usually buy the knock off scentsy for it


I tried to buy the knock off scentsy, but suckered back when a) the knock off stuff actually heated up enough to hurt when touched and b)triggered a migraine  which sucks...because the knock off one had an amazing scent of fresh cotton that I tried using in my laundry room....but yeah, I got a migraine  I've used the yankee candle melts before too which I like, but haven't found a lot of selection in those as opposed to their candles at the stores I've gone to


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> I tried to buy the knock off scentsy, but suckered back when a) the knock off stuff actually heated up enough to hurt when touched and b)triggered a migraine  which sucks...because the knock off one had an amazing scent of fresh cotton that I tried using in my laundry room....but yeah, I got a migraine  I've used the yankee candle melts before too which I like, but haven't found a lot of selection in those as opposed to their candles at the stores I've gone to


i will have to look for the yankee candle melts


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hilda said:


> I have to stay away from some of the food scents... I swear when I am melting any Blueberry Muffin type candles that I eat twice as much! LOL Some candles should have a warning label "This scent is an appetite stimulant and may cause weight gain." hahaha



Ah, yes. My husband has banned me from ever buying another Banana Nut Bread candle, because he considers it "cruel and unusual punishment" to make the whole house smell like it, and then not actually MAKE banana nut bread!


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

moony_1 said:


> I don't do many candles anymore sadly (with the two kids, the two cats, and now a great dane, I don't want my house to burn lol) but I do purchase scentsy. Not sure if any of you have ever used scentsy, but I love them! They usually have some halloween burners available too, and a burner of the month is usually halloween themed for october as well. Just thought I'd throw it out onto this thread with all the other good smelling things! They had some really good fall scents last time. I still have some left over, but I need some spring scents...hubs told me to just become a consultant because of the amount I spend on them hahaha. haven't done that yet...but it is tempting! also, Do you all have gold canyon candles down there? I was told those are nice scents as well, but haven't tried any myself.


Just do what I do (I have a lab and a 4 year old) throw the votives or tarts into an old jar and put them on a candle warmer. No fire, no chance of burning down the house. Just keep it somewhat out of the way so t isn't knocked over (mine is on the counter).


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Went to the BIG Yankee Candle store over in Williamsburg today, and YES, the Happy Halloween candle is the licorice one! And they still have a few! When I get some extra money I'm going to go buy one and stash it for the fall.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Hopefully YC keeps bringing back Witches Brew. It is by far my favorite fall/Halloween candle. I'm hoarding what I have left like Scrooge did with his money. I never did get around to trying Dark Candle. I have to remember them this year.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

stormygirl84 said:


> Went to the BIG Yankee Candle store over in Williamsburg today, and YES, the Happy Halloween candle is the licorice one! And they still have a few! When I get some extra money I'm going to go buy one and stash it for the fall.


I'll be on the lookout for this one! Hopefully, they'll bring it back this year!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got this sleepy hollow candle from kpcreek.com recently and I just love it. I've been sneaking and lighting it with my coffee in the mornings  it has a slight cinnamon baked pumpkin pie scent.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Stormygirl I've been to that Williamsburg YC store. It's one of my most favorite shops I've ever been in. They had a whole room of Dept 56 Halloween set up. So cool. I got the new clean wax melts. They are great for clean up! The traditional melts are hard to clean out of your burner. This new version is great 

Pumpkinpie you might try Yankee candles man candle called 2x4 I believe. It just smells like wood

My personal favorite is YC Autumn Wreath. 

I really want to try one of those woodwick candles


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> My personal favorite is YC Autumn Wreath.


Oh yes. I love Autumn Wreath as well!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> I got this sleepy hollow candle from kpcreek.com recently and I just love it. I've been sneaking and lighting it with my coffee in the mornings  it has a slight cinnamon baked pumpkin pie scent.


Mmmmm...I bet it smells wonderful!


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> I got this sleepy hollow candle from kpcreek.com recently and I just love it. I've been sneaking and lighting it with my coffee in the mornings  it has a slight cinnamon baked pumpkin pie scent.


Careful! Sounds like some mighty hot coffee!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

sublimesting I just wanted to say thanks for turning me onto Dark Carnival Candles. I had never heard of the company before and now I have a huge wish list!!!


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> sublimesting I just wanted to say thanks for turning me onto Dark Carnival Candles. I had never heard of the company before and now I have a huge wish list!!!


You're welcome. That's what this thread is all about....turning people on to new scents and discussing holiday fragrances. I read before that smell is the one sense that holds the most memory to a person. Meaning a simple whiff of a scent from 40 years ago can cause a flood of memories for a specific event. Just the smell of autumn leaves invokes so many nostalgic feelings and memories for me.... walking to school, the feel of when I first walk into my house after school and Mom was cooking dinner, football, shorter days, good food, Halloweens..... the impending sense of excitement as the whole holiday season is approaching.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Well, I have tracked down the fall Yankee Candle offerings for this year! Their theme is Indian Summer and the scents are:
GINGER DUSK
HONEY GLOW
AMBER MOON
WILD FIG
CRANBERRY PEAR
SILVER BIRCH


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

sublimesting said:


> Well, I have tracked down the fall Yankee Candle offerings for this year! Their theme is Indian Summer and the scents are:
> GINGER DUSK
> HONEY GLOW
> AMBER MOON
> ...


Wow! Great job!!! 
Only.... screeeeeechhhhhhhh Stop the bus!!!!! Whaaaattttt??? No pumpkin offerings? 
hahaha


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hilda said:


> Wow! Great job!!!
> Only.... screeeeeechhhhhhhh Stop the bus!!!!! Whaaaattttt??? No pumpkin offerings?
> hahaha


Oh, those are the special offerings in addition to the standard annual classics which can be purchased year round through their web site. So, yes we should have pumpkin pie, spiced pumpkin apple pumpkin, pumpkin buttercream. One other caveat. I got this list from an English Yankee Candle site which featured all 6 of those scents whereas on another site which showed Quarter 3 candles for the US it so far only mentioned 3 of them; but we usually mirror the English offerings.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't care about the other scents as long as apple pumpkin comes back. My DH absconded with my last one.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm going to go check out some of the candle places you folks have mentioned, the dark carnival one sounds interesting!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love Yankee candles but I am going to checkout scentsy and dark carnival candles websites. Love me some candles!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

My favorite Yankee candle scent was moonlight harvest but it was discontinued. I also burn party lite candles and melts. A favorite is halloween night. It's very sweet


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've never had scentsy before but there are a ton of military wives on base who sell it. I found a spider web wax melter that looks cool from them. Anyone have a favorite scentsy scent?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

So I contacted Dark Candles to see which scent they recommended for my pirates theme and to my surprise I got an email back saying she will try out some scents and make us our own "pirate" scent...yay!!!! I can't wait to see what she comes up with


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> I've never had scentsy before but there are a ton of military wives on base who sell it. I found a spider web wax melter that looks cool from them. Anyone have a favorite scentsy scent?


I've never tried scentsy... I have a two year stash of Yankee Candle I need to burn through first. LOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I want to try some Dark Candles... but need to finish the samples from Kringle Candles that I bought last year and didn't try yet. I sampled six autumnal tealights last year, and my favorite was the Spiced Pumpkin, with Cortland Apple a close second. 
I only sampled one of the four Halloween scents so far. These are 'Daylight's which are larger than tealights.









Here's my review of Wolf's Bane from last year.









According to folklore, this yellow European woodland flower was used to ward off werewolves, or when fed to them, it would poison them. The plant is also actually toxic to we, mere humans, but I understand it can also be used with an incantation to prevent shapeshifters from changing form. So no matter how this candle smells, it is already fun to melt at Halloween to keep your shapeshifters in line. (Now is there a candle to keep my children in line?) I have no idea what the Wolfbane flower smells like... so my mind is wide open. Cold sniff. Powerful, but not overpowering. Instantly I made an association with men's grooming products. Not really floral, not spicy... slighty soapy? I could not identify a single note of anything I recognize. Sorry. I made my husband sniff it. He said it reminded him of some highend men's deodorant. LOL Now don't think this is bad! It's really is a gorgeous pleasant scent. It simply reminded us of expensive gentlemen's cologne or balm. As the candle melted, the more we thought yummy rich man's cologne. Like something you would find in one of those ridiculously priced gift sets. We exchanged a few 'so apparently wolves don't like to bathe' jokes. (When led me to a mental flash of Taylor Lautner in a bubble bath… but I digress.) Overall, it never was overpowering. It was a masculine fresh scent. Kringle's online description does not tell you much about what to expect from this candle "While folklore suggests this unassuming yellow woodland flower might repel werewolves, we're sure its delightful floral fragrance will have you happily howling at the moon!" 
Now this is not necessarily my favorite line of scents, but if you like that family of scents you will LOVE this candle... unless you are a werewolf of course. 
I will give this a very masculine, but grooming product scent, three smiling pumpkins.   

I'm going to try the other three this week, and will report back my thoughts.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooo love those tins Hilda. I'm with you. I have enough Yankee candles to supply the neighborhood! My hubby keeps saying no more til you use the ones you have! Haha... I really wanna try dark candles though!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have several of the scentsy candle melts.Please don't ask for my favorite tho, I wouldn't be able to pick just one 
I was at wally world the other day with my Daughter and they had a big dump bin full of candle melts that we dug through. I picked out a couple, vanilla caramel spice (sorta smells like pumpkin or carrot cake with the cream cheese frosting) and the other one is called fro yo and smells like blueberry yogurt. I try to stay away from the candles. I would have a gazillion of them if I didn't


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm back! Tried another of the Kringle Candles Daylight sample candles today.

Witches Cauldron. 









I really do love Yankee Candle’s Witches Brew and am very curious how another company interprets a ‘witch’ theme candle. I was excited to get this out and try it. I close my eyes, and do a cold sniff test. Instantly I am confused, and torn between two memories flooding my mind. (You know how scents can just hit you with some memory?). Well the first is something Christmasy. I don’t know why… Just a feeling of something to do with Christmas. Then the second was something about my grandmother. Off the top of my head, I could not identify a single scent. Only it was like… floral? Herb? I was interested in seeing where this would go when I melted the candle. It did not have a very strong throw. Just very confusing. I didn’t really like it, but it didn’t make me nauseous either. I was getting a feeling of a soap scent. Then it hit me… my grandmother used to have those little floral scented cubes you crumbled into your bath. They had a powdery floral scent to them. That’s it. Like a lavender bath cube. I don’t know… it really did not hold any relationship to Halloween for me. Perhaps more a spring? Or bath collection scent. A very… herb smell… and upon my umpteenth time sticking my nose close… there is a woody smell. There is an herb farm I buy plants each summer and in their barn they dry herbs. It reminded me of Well Sweep Herb Farm‘s barn. LOL Soooo that said. I guess it COULD be like a witches cauldron wherein they have added flowers and herbs to make a potion? LOL I don’t look up the company’s descriptions until AFTER I have tested… I don’t want to have preconceived ideas about what I am smelling (feeling) about the scent. Kringle’s online description states ‘Primary notes of cloves and cedar dance mysteriously with hints of incense, citrus and other exotics to create this utterly bewitching frangrance.’ What? I did not get clove or citrus at all. LOL But cedar might explain that first ‘Christmas’ feeling that washed over me. haha This was not a horrible scent. Just did not do too much for me. I think I'm overthinking it... Yes. Herbs certainly could speak to witches... I don't know. LOL
I am going to give Kringle Candles Witches Cauldron a ‘are these witches making bath cubes in that cauldron’ two confused pumpkins out of five.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have 4 cats, so I also stick with wax warmers. I have an actual Scentsy warmer (the large white owl) and I also have a small Scentsationals warmer from Walmart (a small brown owl). I love them both. I have used many different name brands of wax cubes in them, and truthfully, of the scents I've tried so far, I prefer the Walmart brands of them (Scentsationals, which are also at Hobby Lobby, and Better Homes and Gardens). The actual Scentsy ones smell wonderful, but they don't seem to last long or have much of a throw...especially for the price of them. I'm sure I will try more scents of Scentsy in the future, but I just keep going back to the brands at Walmart. One of my autumn faves from there was the Farm Apple Pumpkin...ahhh, now I wish I had some right now, lol. I think it was the Candied Caramel Apple that I also loved from there for the autumn scents. I hope they get them again this year!! I never got to try the YC wax tarts because they were too big for my mini owl warmer...but now that I have the large Scentsy owl, I will definitely want to try some of those that everyone here talks about.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> I have several of the scentsy candle melts.Please don't ask for my favorite tho, I wouldn't be able to pick just one
> I was at wally world the other day with my Daughter and they had a big dump bin full of candle melts that we dug through. I picked out a couple, vanilla caramel spice (sorta smells like pumpkin or carrot cake with the cream cheese frosting) and the other one is called fro yo and smells like blueberry yogurt. I try to stay away from the candles. I would have a gazillion of them if I didn't


I love the Vanilla Caramel Spice from Walmart...I have several of those in my cabinet now. That is one of those scents that can be used for Fall and Winter...maybe even early Spring. Vanilla scents are some of my fave scents.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Wow! That is some dandy customer service! I forgot to quote it but this is in regards to the post about the Dark Carnival making a pirate scent for the poster above.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

So I have been getting complaints in my office the last few years for the candle smell....complaints mind you from someone who loves to eat burnt popcorn all day......so I've begun having to use Gladae and Febreeze sprays at work. I just spritzed some toasted marshmallow into the air and have been instantly transported to the autumn!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL @ sublimesting... Did you spritz some in the popcorn eaters direction?!?!


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hilda said:


> LOL @ sublimesting... Did you spritz some in the popcorn eaters direction?!?!


Funny thing is that the popcorn isn't so bad but is overpoweringly strong and even chemically. She complained of lung and sinus issues. Sorry the pumpkin pie f'd up her day.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Whoo hoo! I love the annual candle/fall scent thread. As I've mentioned before, I am extremely seasonal with my scents and I won't break out any fall smells until at least late August. But I do love to think about them...
-This year I want to try some Dark Candles. I plan on buying and trying out a votive sampler pack. 
-My favorites from year's past are YC's Spiced Pumpkin, Apple Pumpkin, and (thanks to recommendations from you guys) Witches' Brew. My husband and I decided to only burn Witches' Brew on Halloween night to truly make the air feel different and special. 
-I bought my mom a starter kit to make her own candles for Christmas. She hasn't had the chance to try it out yet, but I plan on helping her make some candles this summer. The ones I make will be some sort of pumpkin scent, of course!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I’m back with another Kringle Candle Halloween scents review. Unfortunately, I am starting to feel that three strikes you’re out might apply here. 

Today I tried the Kringle Candle’s Fright Night









I have no idea what to expect from a candle called Fright Night. LOL I think I was expecting something deep, heavy, musky? I open the lid, and take a cold sniff. I was not expecting this! It is?? Exotic? The first thought that hits me… is a summer feeling… Does this smell like fruit punch?! Yes!! I go and sniff my son’s Juicy Juice fruit punch. It’s very similar. Are they serious? I cannot put my finger on a single scent. Ok. As it melts, it has a moderate throw, but it’s… light, almost acidic. I cannot help but feeling like I should put an umbrella in a drink. Soooo not what I was hoping for. It’s slightly masculine, not flowery. So hard to explain. Nevertheless, it does not bring anything autumnal or Halloween about this to me. It would be a beautiful candle for some other purpose and with some different name like… Hawaiian Vacation. LOL Kringle Candle’s online description is “Fiendishly delightful citrus notes swirl magically with rare wood accords create a fragrance that will drive you batty with pleasure.” Citrus? I sniff the candle again. Hmmm I was not getting that. Some kind of exotic fruit scent yes. 
Well I give this two out of five disappointed pumpkins. There is nothing remotely scary or dark (fright or night) about it.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hilda said:


> I’m back with another Kringle Candle Halloween scents review. Unfortunately, I am starting to feel that three strikes you’re out might apply here.
> 
> Today I tried the Kringle Candle’s Fright Night
> 
> ...


Great review! Too bad to hear though. I've always thought that would be a very fun job - "Candle Namer". It's fascinating how subjective it is and how much a name means. So many scents could go for so many seasons. Take plain Vanilla for instance. You could call it "Fluffy Bunny Tummy" for Easter, "Tahitian Vanilla Bean" for summer, "Crystal Blizzard" for winter, or "Ghostly Vapors" for Halloween. People will go crazy and buy them all but its still just plain old vanilla.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Halloween Scream said:


> Whoo hoo! I love the annual candle/fall scent thread. As I've mentioned before, I am extremely seasonal with my scents and I won't break out any fall smells until at least late August. But I do love to think about them...
> -This year I want to try some Dark Candles. I plan on buying and trying out a votive sampler pack.
> -My favorites from year's past are YC's Spiced Pumpkin, Apple Pumpkin, and (thanks to recommendations from you guys) Witches' Brew. My husband and I decided to only burn Witches' Brew on Halloween night to truly make the air feel different and special.
> -I bought my mom a starter kit to make her own candles for Christmas. She hasn't had the chance to try it out yet, but I plan on helping her make some candles this summer. The ones I make will be some sort of pumpkin scent, of course!


I love this thread too!! I haven't really been on the forum that much in the past few months....but was so happy to see a 2014 candle thread up and running. Loved reading through all the posts. Halloween Scream...I used to be the same way with seasonal scents. I still kind of am....I won't burn any christmas scents any other time of the year for example. But, I have started burning some of the fall scents at other times of the year. I still can't burn very specific Autumnal scents, like Harvest Welcome...but I have Treehouse Dreams (which was considered a fall scent) up next to burn. We also had some Autumn Leaves votives that we used. Makes me happy!!! Sage & Citrus is atill one of my all time favorites to burn throughout the year though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I keep all my scents seasonal, as well...candles, wax melts, soaps, ect. However, it makes me happy to be able to start chatting here about the Autumn scents! The way the weather has been oddly chilly and dark, it has been making me itch for Fall stuff, though, lol. Time to start planning for the coming Fall season!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

sublimesting said:


> Great review! Too bad to hear though. I've always thought that would be a very fun job - "Candle Namer". It's fascinating how subjective it is and how much a name means. So many scents could go for so many seasons. Take plain Vanilla for instance. You could call it "Fluffy Bunny Tummy" for Easter, "Tahitian Vanilla Bean" for summer, "Crystal Blizzard" for winter, or "Ghostly Vapors" for Halloween. People will go crazy and buy them all but its still just plain old vanilla.


Exactly!! 
All three of these are really nice candles. I wonder if I am being too hard on them... but then I realize if you are going to 'market' something for Halloween, you better deliver! LOL I remember the first time I sniffed YC's Witches Brew. I almost fell over backwards. I don't know how they did it... but THAT is Halloween in a jar right there! LOL


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

let me know how the pirate scent turns out! I wonder if she would make some pirate melts? 
I also use the no name scent melts in my scentsy burners! the scentsy is pricey, hence why I'm thinking of signing up haha discount for me! My biggest problem with other brands is I haven't found one where the wax doesn't get hot yet  the scentsy seems to melt, but it only stays warm to the touch. I'm clumsy, and my boys are two bull moose in a china shop but I do use the hotter burning melts in the burners that are out of reach. I'm always experimenting with various brands of melts. I get migraines fairly regularly so it's a touch and go with scents for me. I've found great ones in all brands, and triggers in all brands


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hilda said:


> Exactly!!
> All three of these are really nice candles. I wonder if I am being too hard on them... but then I realize if you are going to 'market' something for Halloween, you better deliver! LOL I remember the first time I sniffed YC's Witches Brew. I almost fell over backwards. I don't know how they did it... but THAT is Halloween in a jar right there! LOL


I've never tried yankee candles witches brew! I've looked all over at the stores that carry yc during halloween, but have been unlucky thus far  I may have to resort to online purchasing.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

moony_1 said:


> I've never tried yankee candles witches brew! I've looked all over at the stores that carry yc during halloween, but have been unlucky thus far  I may have to resort to online purchasing.


Well it is primarily patchouli based... so you have to not hate patchouli to get into this candle. Now if you are alright with that, whatever the rest of the mixture it is the perfect combination of scents that just make you feel like you have been transported to a damp stone cottage with a dirt floor, plenty of spider webs and something is brewing in the caudron over a smoldering fire.
Yes. All that. hahahaha


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

moony_1 said:


> I get migraines fairly regularly so it's a touch and go with scents for me. I've found great ones in all brands, and triggers in all brands


I get headaches too, and some candles aggravate them. Isn't that weird?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm sure she would, she seems super nice and eager too please  I'll let you know the minute I get mine...I can't wait!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm already a fan of dark candles even though ive never bought anything. I love good customer service. Can't wait to hear about the pirate candle.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm almost done with my Kringle samples... What Dark Candles are your favorites?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

There are so many I want to try i think I'm going to go with that monster sampler.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hilda said:


> Exactly!!
> All three of these are really nice candles. I wonder if I am being too hard on them... but then I realize if you are going to 'market' something for Halloween, you better deliver! LOL I remember the first time I sniffed YC's Witches Brew. I almost fell over backwards. I don't know how they did it... but THAT is Halloween in a jar right there! LOL


You're exactly right. That is Halloween in a jar right there. I mean it's basically patchoully but they managed to add a few little things (maybe clove) to get that perfect Halloween smell. It is dark and bold and sweet and spicy and absolutely evokes the holiday. That and licorice screams Halloween to me!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Today I sampled Kringle Candle’s Kringle Corn 










Cold sniff test… extremely light, pleasant, sweet. Sugary. Very nice. That stayed true while melting. Not overpowering. Just a light sweet ‘confectionary’ scent. Very very pleasant. This is how I would imagine candy corn to smell. I have actually stuck my nose into a bag of candy corn to take in the fragrance, and they really don’t have a scent. But I imagine while the ingredients are boiling and you are MAKING candy corn… This would be how it smells. So finally one of my Kringle Halloween samplers is true to it’s name! I was really pleased how it was not overpowering. I usually do not like the candy or buttercream type of candles, as the sweetness can quickly be sickening. This is not like that at all. It is light and delicately sweet. I really liked it! Kringle Candle’s online description is “Who can ever pass by that dish of tri-colored Halloween candy? Nobody! Here’s our take on the classic creamy vanilla, honey, and light spice that bedevils every autumnal sweet tooth.“ I think they did a great job with this candle. Nothing stood out. Nothing was overpowering. Simple. Sweet. Classic.
I will give Kringle Corn a very happy and yummy four happy pumpkins out of five.    

Now pass that bowl of candy corn please. LOL


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hilda said:


> Well it is primarily patchouli based... so you have to not hate patchouli to get into this candle. Now if you are alright with that, whatever the rest of the mixture it is the perfect combination of scents that just make you feel like you have been transported to a damp stone cottage with a dirt floor, plenty of spider webs and something is brewing in the caudron over a smoldering fire.
> Yes. All that. hahahaha


Yeah, I was going to say, I'm not much for the Witch's Brew candle because it's just patchouli. Or at least, it's close enough to patchouli that I don't like it.

Now, the Pumpkin Buttercream, on the other hand, is my go-to Halloween candle. It smells exactly like the pumpkin cake we made at the bakery I used to work for.

It's all in your own personal tastes, I guess.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Exactly stormygirl. I agree 100%. Usually I don't burn patchouli candles... but it is sooo.... witchy. LOL I love it for Halloween.
Now, the Pumpkin Buttercream was just a tad too sweet for me, but it's perfect for you.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

So guess what I just got???? An email saying the pirate candle has been made and my sample is ready to ship yay!!!!! I'll give my review when it gets here but if your as eager as me she's calling it Sunken Treasure...can't wait


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

pumpkinpie ~ That is way too cool!!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

pumpkinpie said:


> So guess what I just got???? An email saying the pirate candle has been made and my sample is ready to ship yay!!!!! I'll give my review when it gets here but if your as eager as me she's calling it Sunken Treasure...can't wait


This is so cool! I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I took my son to a roadside attraction called Reptiland, and I walked out of the gift shop with more souvenirs than my son did! hahaha Lots of frogs and snakes and creepy crawlies... but LOOK at this cool (fake) crocodile skin candle. LOL I couldn't resist. Isn't this fabulous for in a voodoo or witches theme room? It's scented as well... but I don't want to melt it. LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love the candle and it will look great with all your witch stuff


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Very cool candle! Usually the 4 year old is saying "But Daddy got all that stuff!"


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I recently ordered three more items from Kringle Candle. I got Pumpkin Spice, White Pumpkin and Autumn Winds. I really liked the Pumpkin Spice sample candle I tried last year, so I ordered a ‘small apothecary jar’ size candle from them. It’s $10. I did laugh out loud when I opened the box, because basically it’s votive size in a nice glass jar. haha Whoops! My husband mumbled something about for that much money, I better catch a buzz off that candle. LOLOLOL









So up first is the White Pumpkin tealight. 









I really was wondering why they would call it ‘white’ pumpkin? What’s up with that? I get it after I sampled it. Like all the Kringle Candles it has a good strong clean scent. I think I smell pumpkin… but there is another scent. It’s like whatever Yankee Candle uses when they call a candle ‘sugared’. Like YC’s Sugared Apple or Sugared Snow. I don’t really care for that scent, but it is lighter in this Kringle Candle than in the YC ones. All the tealights have a limited throw, but enough for me to decide whether I want to purchase a larger candle. At first, I thought I was not going to like this at all, since I don’t like that ‘sugared’ scent… BUT this is nice. It is like a fresh pumpkin scent without any ‘heaviness’. No overpowering brown sugar, buttercream or rich spices. I guess that is what they are going for with the ‘white’ pumpkin name. Kringle Candle’s online description is “Creamy, rich and more than a bit mystical, this unique fragrance takes the essence of pumpkin in a sophisticated new direction.” I guess. I have to admit. I did not fall in love with the candle, but I did not dislike it either. It was pleasant enough, but I’m not compelled to purchase another.
I will give Kringle’s White Pumpkin, and OK three out of five smiling pumpkins.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Has anyone here ever tried witch city wicks? I follow them on Instagram but haven't ordered yet. They are based out of Salem, and some of their candle names are intriguing! And the designs on their candle labels are beautiful! Just wondering if anyone has tried them?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> Has anyone here ever tried witch city wicks? I follow them on Instagram but haven't ordered yet. They are based out of Salem, and some of their candle names are intriguing! And the designs on their candle labels are beautiful! Just wondering if anyone has tried them?


I have never even heard of it...until now. I just checked it out, and it says free shipping on all orders until Mothers Day. Now would be the time to try! I wish they had wax melts...I think I'd like the Black - Apple and Black - Vanilla. The curiosities collection has pretty neat labels, too!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have never even heard of it...until now. I just checked it out, and it says free shipping on all orders until Mothers Day. Now would be the time to try! I wish they had wax melts...I think I'd like the Black - Apple and Black - Vanilla. The curiosities collection has pretty neat labels, too!


Still have to pay for me  you Americans get all the deals! Haha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> Still have to pay for me  you Americans get all the deals! Haha


Really? Awww, that's no fair...


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Really? Awww, that's no fair...


It's OK...we live close enough to the border with our recent move that we will be heading into montana and getting a postal box  then every couple weeks we will do the hour and twenty minute drive to pick up our goodies lol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

moony_1 said:


> Has anyone here ever tried witch city wicks? I follow them on Instagram but haven't ordered yet. They are based out of Salem, and some of their candle names are intriguing! And the designs on their candle labels are beautiful! Just wondering if anyone has tried them?


Ohhhhhh I never heard of them. Sounds interesting!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I tried a daylight size Kringle Candle Autumn Winds.









I just don’t know what to say about this candle. I think it is one that people will either love or absolutely hate. Here’s why. As soon as I lifted the lid… immediately my mind went to autumn and that pungent, acid, yet sweet scent of a far away pile of leaves burning. Yes! I have no idea how they did it. It is autumn winds in a candle!! It was so perfect. They nailed it. The scent stayed true while melting. I am really impressed with the perfection of this candle… Here’s come the big but!! (I said big but) hahaha As perfect and clear and identifiable this scent was… I just don’t want my house to smell like burning leaves. So for me personally, I would not buy this in a bigger size. Also, while it burned for a while, I started feeling sneezy and my son complained it was making him sick. Kringle’s online description is “Spicy woody undertones marry sweetly with the unmistakable and nostalgic aroma of crunchy fallen leaves.” I would say that is fairly accurate. So to be honest, if you like other candles that have that ‘air’ or crisp autumn scent to them. You may want to check this out. It’s the best of those types I have sampled. But for me, that is the end of Autumn Winds for us… at least until September when the real winds come in our windows. LOL
I am going to give Autumn Winds a three moderate pumpkins.   
They get an A+ for accuracy, but I had to close the window and shut the burning leaves scent out. hahaha


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

A Yankee Candle catalog came in the mail to us yesterday. It was filled with scratch and sniff pages so you could smell the scents! Maybe they always do this, but I don't think I've ever received a catalog before. My daughter (1.5 years old) sat on my lap and read (and smelled!) through the entire thing with me. Maybe she's a candle aficionado in the making! I seriously hope they do that again with fall scents. I have to admit, some of those summer smells were pretty great! I hardly buy warm season candles.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Halloween Scream said:


> A Yankee Candle catalog came in the mail to us yesterday. It was filled with scratch and sniff pages so you could smell the scents! Maybe they always do this, but I don't think I've ever received a catalog before. My daughter (1.5 years old) sat on my lap and read (and smelled!) through the entire thing with me. Maybe she's a candle aficionado in the making! I seriously hope they do that again with fall scents. I have to admit, some of those summer smells were pretty great! I hardly buy warm season candles.


I think they've been doing that for a while. I remember getting my first one... I was delighted! Thanks for the heads up. I'll watch my mailbox now.  Have fun scratching and sniffing!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

They have been doing this for a while, my daughter (7) and I look forward to every seasons book. Last year they did have the fall and Halloween books with the scratch and sniff so maybe you can start a little thing with your daughter as well! When I get them out of the mail I wont open them until my daughter gets home, I just have to show her the book and she screams....yay!!!! its a pretty fun little thing we do.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hmmm.... your Autumn Winds review has me intrigued. That is the scent I have been hunting for years for and was starting to wonder if it could be done. How does it compare to Fireside by Yankee?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

sublimesting said:


> Hmmm.... your Autumn Winds review has me intrigued. That is the scent I have been hunting for years for and was starting to wonder if it could be done. How does it compare to Fireside by Yankee?


You know it really is interesting. I immediately recognized that distinctive scent. They really nailed it. However, I've never tried the Fireside. So I can't provide a comparison. Sorry!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is the last of the candles from Kringle I have. I reviewed it last year, and liked it, so I got it in a 'larger' size. Only I had to laugh because I got a small apothocary jar, and bascially it turned out to be pretty much a votive in a jar. LOL If you are interested in buying one of these from Kringle, they moved it to 'last chance' (or some similar wording) on their website, so I guess they are retiring it? Go figure... I get one I love and they stop making it. hahaha 

Below is the review I did last summer of this candle. It still holds true. A really good scent if you like spiced pumpkin candles.

KRINGLE CANDLE PUMPKIN SPICE









This is the candle I am most excited to try. YC’s spiced pumpkin candles are my all time favorite candles, and I have been wanting to try this one since I’ve learned of Kringle Candles. I close my eyes. Lift the cap off the tealight, and sniff. Ahhhhhh That is some good stuff right there! WOW! You would SWEAR you were sniffing a slice of freshly cut pumpkin roll. Incredible. So real I started salivating. haha Right off the bat, I can tell this is not a replica of YC’s spiced pumpkin. It is… much heavier? A deeper sweeter pumpkin fragrance with more exotic spices. (Well it seems that way to me.) It is more buttery than the YC candle too. (If you can picture what that means…) Kringle Candle’s description is as follows, “We’ve conjured all the savory aromas of a just-baked pumpkin pie: cinnamon, clove, nutmeg - and of course – fresh, ripe pumpkin. A favorite for cool weather.” Yes. This candle is pumpkin perfection. Loved it!! I will definitely get one of these in a larger size candle. Now I still can’t tell you if I like it more than my long-time favorite. I’ll have to have a candle face off when I get one. hahaha
I will give Pumpkin Spice an autumn delightful and delicious five happy pumpkins out of five.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Hilda, really enjoy your reviews of these alternate fall scents. Wish Kringle did a scratch-&-sniff catalog too, would love to smell that Autumn Wind one.

Our local YC store manager said she thought there might be a pre-release of the fall scents/Boneys in July, around or after the 4th. Has anyone else heard that? Would love to be able to see a few in store before the proper release.

Also, because I thought it was funny, halloweenl-adjacent (haunters use camo in their haunts, right?) & something you all would enjoy, here's the ad for the new YC 'manly' scent Camouflage:


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I know this is from last years Yankee Candle line, but I'm just so excited I wanted to share. My brother went to Tennessee over the weekend for his birthday. He brought this back for me! I absolutely love it! I haven't ever had any of these types of things because they're just too much for my budget. (I'm a college kid, btw lol) So, I've always just kind of admired these things from afar and looked forward to what the future holds. However, This will be on display year round in my living room for sure!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh it's wonderful Halloween Queen!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was just at a Yankee Candle store and they had a lot of clearance merchandise. I dug through it and found several autumn scents for a super cheap price! (...even though they were getting ready to put out the new autumn stuff, which some would be the same scents, lol, and even had some new out already.) I was super happy, because I had been wanting to try some of the Halloween/Fall scents that you all talk about, but they are a bit expensive for me, normally. To make things even better, I went to a Kirlins (Halmark) and found a shelf of clearance Halloween stuff there, too, which included several Yankee Autumn scents in jar candles and wax melts! Here is what I picked up:







I was happy to grab some of the Fireside ones, because I had a scent like that from B&BWorks last year and loved it...it's quite similar. They said that one was being discontinued, so it was good I found them when I did. I was also happy to find the Apple pumpkin jar candle at Kirlins, as everyone always said it was a nice scent...and so far, I agree.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh WitchyKitty that is quite a great haul of goodies!! I see all my favorites there! Ohhh I do love Harvest. You just reminded me... I'm gonna pull one out and burn it tomorrow. 
Enjoy your treasures!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just went to yankecandle.com and typed in fall and tons of things came up that were not available last week. A few I have never heard of before. They also have the pumpkin crackle glass items on clearance for great prices. Heres the link....

http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=fall&commit=&ppp=50&p=1


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmmm, there's a couple Autumn wax tart sets on sale in there that I REALLY want...I have them in my cart and am considering ordering them, but it seems pointless to pay shipping on such a small purchase...kind of defeats the super low sale price, lol. I'll have to see if there is anything else I like first...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

CURSE YOU Booswife!!! Once I clicked on the link, I couldn't resist some things!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha...sorry Hilda...I'm dying to get a few things but the movers are coming on the 25th to pack up my house! When we get into our new house I'm hoping to get the dark carnival monster votive box, an autumn wreath from Yankee and a pumpkin spice from kringle!! (Your fault by the way, haha...)


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> Haha...sorry Hilda...I'm dying to get a few things but the movers are coming on the 25th to pack up my house! When we get into our new house I'm hoping to get the dark carnival monster votive box, an autumn wreath from Yankee and a pumpkin spice from kringle!! (Your fault by the way, haha...)


Here's wishing you a smooth move! Be sure to break in your new home with some nice autumnal candle as soon as you get there!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Hilda, if I have my way I sure will!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I keep all of my candles and wax cubes in a cabinet in the laundry room. Every time I open the cabinet, I normally get a slight whiff of whatever scents I have in there at the time. Ever since I bought those Yankee Autumn scents, I open that cabinet and it's like an overdose of Fall, lol! I want to just keep opening it and breathing it in. They all have such wonderful scents!!
Now, I have never used Yankee wax tarts before. I just started trying some (not my Fall scents yet, as much as I desperately want to, lol.) and, though the scents are wonderful, so far, they just don't last as long as the cheaper wax cubes from Walmart and such. I've had Yankee jar candles and the scent lasted a very long time...I was hoping the wax tarts would have a long lasting scent, as well. I guess I will stick with actual candles from Yankee and wax cubes from elsewhere...though I am certainly still going to use my wonderfully scented Yankee Fall tarts that I just bought and enjoy them for the little time they give me!!! Who knows, maybe some scents will last longer than the ones I'm currently trying.  I'm so glad I found the Apple Pumpkin on sale in a jar candle instead of the tart. Someone make it Fall so I can burn it!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I told this story before... but I keep my candle stash in the kitchen island and I used to keep the rice in there too UNTIL one night we realized we had patchouli scented rice for dinner (Witches Brew). hahaha I LOVE opening that cabinet and getting that whiff of autumnal goodness.
However, we have moved the rice to a different cabinet now.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

A dear friend of mine posted this link to my FB page today. How exciting!! We're getting closer!!

Fall Fragrance Preview...
http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/new-fall-fragrances


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hilda said:


> A dear friend of mine posted this link to my FB page today. How exciting!! We're getting closer!!
> 
> Fall Fragrance Preview...
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles/new-fall-fragrances


Hilda, thanks so much for the preview link! I'm already getting excited for the fun Fall scents! I wonder what silver birch will smell like? I also wanted to thank you again for all your candle scent reviews. You have a great way of describing the different fragrances in a scent and it gives me a pretty good idea if I'd like to try it or not. Can't wait for the new YC fall line-up!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I caved!! I bought some of my favorite fall votives on line. Burned a harvest and was in HEAVEN!!! I don't even care that we're in the middle of the summer. Autumn Wreath is up next!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Trinity1 said:


> I caved!! I bought some of my favorite fall votives on line. Burned a harvest and was in HEAVEN!!! I don't even care that we're in the middle of the summer. Autumn Wreath is up next!


Oh Trinity... Harvest is one of my all time favorites!! Good choice! Enjoy!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> Hilda, thanks so much for the preview link! I'm already getting excited for the fun Fall scents! I wonder what silver birch will smell like? I also wanted to thank you again for all your candle scent reviews. You have a great way of describing the different fragrances in a scent and it gives me a pretty good idea if I'd like to try it or not. Can't wait for the new YC fall line-up!


Thank you so much for your encouragement! I too am looking forward to the autumn releases. I wonder if that is it... or will they surprise us with something new for Halloween. Wouldn't that be fun?!?


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if YC will release Apple Pumpkin again this year? That along with Witches' Brew are my 2 favorites. I skimmed through the earlier posts and might have missed it.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't see why they wouldn't have apple pumpkin. I believe it was one of their more popular scents. Although, I suppose you never know...Moonlight Harvest was amazing and they nixed that!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I read earlier on my FB Newfeed (I can't find it again to quote it), but it said that Witches Brew and Candy Corn are coming back. Also a new scent... some kind of Ghost name, but a marshmallow type scent? I'm kinda bummed. I know it's hard to come up with 'Halloween' scents, but something darker would be fun. I am not overly fond of the sticky sweet candles. LOL
OK Just wanted to share the 'breaking news'. hahaha


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Hilda said:


> I read earlier on my FB Newfeed (I can't find it again to quote it), but it said that Witches Brew and Candy Corn are coming back. Also a new scent... some kind of Ghost name, but a marshmallow type scent? I'm kinda bummed. I know it's hard to come up with 'Halloween' scents, but something darker would be fun. I am not overly fond of the sticky sweet candles. LOL
> OK Just wanted to share the 'breaking news'. hahaha



I know what you mean. You gota have Candy Corn and Witches Brew but the 3rd scent is usually some vanilla or cider smell. Yankee needs to bring back some retired scents for Halloween: Black Cat "Licorice", Halloween (in smaller jars), Trick or Treat, Jack O' Lantern etc.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I totally agree with the sweeter scents. Would love for them to come out with more of a spicier Halloween scent. Although I suppose there's only so much they can do. I never smelled the Halloween candle from them. What scent was that?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Not a new candle sighting... but they listed autumn candle accessories today on the YC website.

http://www.yankeecandle.com/accessories/new-accessories


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

I love harvest!!!! It's the clove that is in it! I loveeeee


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone know when the fall preview will start at BBW? I know the fall fragrances came out in test stores today. Can't seem to find any posts from last year, but I think it was mid july?


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Saw this on Instagram just now!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Hopefully July!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Not to tease everyone, but here's the original Halloween from Yankee Candle. It's never been burned, and it smells similar to the one with the Black Cat on it which I bought 2 years ago. I can tell you this; it smells stronger than the newer one. I can best describe it as kind of a licorice smell. I will never burn it since it's so rare, but that's what it reminds me of. Also, I think Yankee Candle will have the Apple Pumpkin. I saw a bunch not too long ago and thought it was a regular fall scent now? I could be wrong. It's also my favorite scent, but I will give credit to Wal-mart for their similar version last year of Apple Pumpkin for only $5. Definitely worth buying and I hope they carry it again.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, so exciting to see hints of B&BW new Autumn scents!! I went online to see if they had anything up yet...and after some digging, I simply typed in "pumpkin" in the search bar and it gave me a page of results. Mostly Wallflower scents...a couple candles and one thing that caught my eye...a room spray with an owl on it which was labeled "Pumpkin Apple"!! I Love owls and love apple/pumpkin scents, so I am hoping this scent comes out in candles or soaps, too. The Yankee Apple Pumpkin scent is very nice, and I absolutely love the Walmart Farm Apple Pumpkin scent...so If B&BW gets a collection of items in this scent, I'll be in heaven!
I also typed in "autumn" in the search bar and got several results mixed in, as well. It's almost time!!!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

The fall scents are in test stores now. I'm typing a list of the names now.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is a list of the Fall 2014 Bath & Body Works candles. Remember these are in test stores and a lot of these will not make it to regular store. I also want to give credit to "Sincerely Kelley OXOX" for the information.

*pumpkin cafe collection-*
spiced pumpkin cider
pumpkin cupcake
pumpkin caramel latte
pumpkin sugared donut
Caramel pumpkin swirl
pumpkin pecan waffle
Vanilla pumpkin Marshmallow
pumpkin cinnamon bun
pumpkin brulee

*We Love Fall collection-*
Tailgate
Salted caramel corn
Trick or treat
Sweater weather
Apple orchard
Leaves
Pumpkin apple
Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin
Autumn sky
Vampire blood
Toil & trouble
Golden Autumn crisp
Crisp morning air
Cozy Vanilla cream
Weekend Apple picking
Walk in the woods

*Artisan Market collection-*
Wasabi apple
Banana nutmeg bread pudding
Cayenne caramel
Vanilla chai
Blackberry bramble tea
Sea salt & maple popcorn
Bourbon butterscotch
Chestnut glazed croissant
Malted Pistachio truffle
Pear Woods cider
Honeyed nectarine Brown Sugar & carrots

*White Barn/Autumn Night collection-*
Harvest gathering
Warm caramel cider
Autumn night
Flannel
Autumn
Marshmallow Fireside
Cranberry harvest

*Fresh Picked collection-*
Butternut squash
Heirloom pumpkin
Autumn Mums
Farm stand apple
Lemon mint leaf
Harvest Peaches 
Eucalyptus Mint


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW!!!! Look at all those wonderful scents!! Holy Moly!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hilda said:


> WOW!!!! Look at all those wonderful scents!! Holy Moly!


I can't wait but sadly a lot of those will not make it past the test phase. I'm pretty sure the favorites will return. Too bad there is no Creamy Pumpkin again this year.


----------



## Ecross11 (Jul 6, 2014)

from Facebook.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking at all those candles got me in the mood!
I'm melting the YC Pumpkin Patch Swirl jar today. I forgot how much I love this one. It's a blend of Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin. Bring on October!!

Q: The jars shown above, Bath & Body Works... do they often have votive size candles in their autumnal candles as well?


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hilda said:


> Looking at all those candles got me in the mood!
> I'm melting the YC Pumpkin Patch Swirl jar today. I forgot how much I love this one. It's a blend of Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin. Bring on October!!
> 
> Q: The jars shown above, Bath & Body Works... do they often have votive size candles in their autumnal candles as well?


They don't sell candles in votive but they do sell smaller jars and mini sizes.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Ecross11 said:


> View attachment 202646
> from Facebook.


I loved sweet cinnamon pumpkin last year. I'm looking forward to the spiced pumpkin cider.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I bought B&BW Heirloom Pumpkin over the weekend and I love it. I have tried many times over the years to find a pumpkin pie scent that actually smells like real pumpkin pie and/or doesn't make me queasy ...and the Heirloom Pumpkin works for me. They describe it as pumpkin, nutmeg & brown sugar ...For me, it was the pumpkin pie scent I have been waiting for!
I am a certified pumpkin junkie though...so I could be biased. haha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yankee Candle just sent me an email about this years Autumn Scents being out now, both the old favorites and some new ones. Go check out the site if you are like Yankee stuff...looks like they have Apple Pumpkin again!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/yankee-candles?source=SUMMER&cm_mmc=EmailMarketing-_-2014-_-Silverpop-_-071414_Email_Mon%20%282%29&spMailingID=9706604&spUserID=Nzk2OTAxMDgzOTYS1&spJobID=304699385&spReportId=MzA0Njk5Mzg1S0


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Ecross11 said:


> View attachment 202646
> from Facebook.


I love pumpkin anything and all those scents sound so wonderful -- especially the pumpkin pecan waffle. Yum! (and now I'm hungry! ) How much are the small jars at B&BW?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love anything pumpkin, too!! I am so excited for my B&BW to get this years Fall stuff in!! Small jar candles are $10. Minis are $4.50 Large 3 wick jar candles are $22.50. Mason Jar candles (medium, I guess) are $12.50. Most of the candles have multiple sales, as well, buy so many and get a discount. I am noticing a few more of the Fall scents popping up online, so I am hoping they will be in stores really soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and I was just at Joann Fabrics today and they had just put out a display of Autumn Scents. They had candles and wax melts. A few of the scents were lovely, and limited edition scents for Fall. I liked the Tuscany name brand wax cube scents, some of which were Orchard Apple Punch, Autumn Citrus and Cinnamon and Oh My Pumpkin Pie. Food Network has some scents wax cube there, as well, like Hot Mulled Cider, Pumpkin Pie and Warm Apple Crumble. I think I may have to go back and pick up that Tuscany Orchard Apple Punch, at least, when I am up there next...it smelled pretty good! Then, for candles, they had some awesome mason jar and mason mug type candles in different Fall Festival scents like Bountiful Orchard, Pumpkin Patch, Mulled Cider, Candied Pear and Home Baked. They looked so cool, but I didn't get a chance to open them all up and sniff them because I was in a hurry this trip.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I know partylite isn't in the list for scents, but their fall offerings are hocus pocus, autumn glow, Halloween night, pumpkin apple cider, and black vanilla. There is a pillar version of black vanilla that is white with vertical black stripes-very cool looking


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

gloomycatt said:


> I know partylite isn't in the list for scents, but their fall offerings are hocus pocus, autumn glow, Halloween night, pumpkin apple cider, and black vanilla. There is a pillar version of black vanilla that is white with vertical black stripes-very cool looking


I like to know where any awesome Fall/Halloween scents are, no matter the name brand or store. The more options, the better! Those scents all sound pretty good to me.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Hocus Pocus is citrus & florals with a touch of coconut & praline. Autumn glow is spiced apples and pine. Halloween night is sugary caramel, rich butterscotch, vanilla and spice. Pumpkin apple cider is pumpkin, apple & spice (of course!) and the new black vanilla is spiced rum with vanilla & brown sugar (my new favorite!)
My favorite YC fall scents are apple pumpkin and pumpkin buttercream. If only they would resurrect moonlight harvest....I saw some on e bay but would rather not get them that way


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloween Night, Pumpkin Apple Cider and Black Vanilla sound wonderful! I love the Apple Pumpkin from YC, as well.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Popped into my local YC yesterday to check out their offerings, slim picking so far  Right now they are pushing a blueberry scent. Not my thing. I did walk away with the Silver Birch, Bay Leaf Wreath, and Apple Pumpkin tarts.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Mae said:


> Popped into my local YC yesterday to check out their offerings, slim picking so far  Right now they are pushing a blueberry scent. Not my thing. I did walk away with the Silver Birch, Bay Leaf Wreath, and Apple Pumpkin tarts.


What did you think of the Silver Birch, Mae? I haven't been to Yankee yet since they brought out the new Fall scents. That one sounded intriguing to me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Waiting, waiting, waiting for B&BW to put out their Fall line of hand soaps and lotions...The candles are wonderful, but the soaps are what I use the most! Just as I use candles and wax melts to match each season, I also match my soaps, lotions and sprays to the season, too!! Has anyone heard a peep about the Fall hand soaps yet? I keep checking the site and my emails...but nothing so far...only hints to the Fall candles, plug ins and room sprays...
Last year, I was so excited to get the Fall line of soaps, that the workers at my local store actually went in the stockroom and pulled them out for me because they hadn't even put them out yet, hahaha!  They are awesome there!


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> What did you think of the Silver Birch, Mae? I haven't been to Yankee yet since they brought out the new Fall scents. That one sounded intriguing to me.


I like it. Its kind of hard to put my finger on exactly. Its got a really clean, spicy kind of scent. I'm probably going to go back and get a jar candle and hope my husband doesn't run off with it like he did Apple Pumpkin last year.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Waiting, waiting, waiting for B&BW to put out their Fall line of hand soaps and lotions...The candles are wonderful, but the soaps are what I use the most! Just as I use candles and wax melts to match each season, I also match my soaps, lotions and sprays to the season, too!! Has anyone heard a peep about the Fall hand soaps yet? I keep checking the site and my emails...but nothing so far...only hints to the Fall candles, plug ins and room sprays...
> Last year, I was so excited to get the Fall line of soaps, that the workers at my local store actually went in the stockroom and pulled them out for me because they hadn't even put them out yet, hahaha!  They are awesome there!


I was in there yesterday and there were a few candles out but that was it. I'm really hoping they have the fresh picked Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Soap again this year. I'm still using it, but its getting low


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Mae said:


> I like it. Its kind of hard to put my finger on exactly. Its got a really clean, spicy kind of scent. I'm probably going to go back and get a jar candle and hope my husband does't run off with it like he did Apple Pumpkin last year.


LOL! My son (he just graduated from college) did the same thing with my large YC jar of Mountain Lodge! He took one whiff and I never saw it again! Somebody needs to tell Yankee Candle that men like candles too, and that they don't have to go to some of those questionable scents like bacon!


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> LOL! My son (he just graduated from college) did the same thing with my large YC jar of Mountain Lodge! He took one whiff and I never saw it again! Somebody needs to tell Yankee Candle that men like candles too, and that they don't have to go to some of those questionable scents like bacon!


Bacon was mention in the Boney Bunch thread a while ago. I told them that my grandfather was a butcher and my mom almost gagged over that one because it reminded her of the meat locker they owned when she was growing up


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Waiting, waiting, waiting for B&BW to put out their Fall line of hand soaps and lotions...The candles are wonderful, but the soaps are what I use the most! Just as I use candles and wax melts to match each season, I also match my soaps, lotions and sprays to the season, too!! Has anyone heard a peep about the Fall hand soaps yet? I keep checking the site and my emails...but nothing so far...only hints to the Fall candles, plug ins and room sprays...
> Last year, I was so excited to get the Fall line of soaps, that the workers at my local store actually went in the stockroom and pulled them out for me because they hadn't even put them out yet, hahaha!  They are awesome there!


I tried getting information out of them and they claim they know nothing. They said the big floor display will come the last week of August. They also told me that they are well aware of the disappointment of less Halloween last year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Mae said:


> Popped into my local YC yesterday to check out their offerings, slim picking so far  Right now they are pushing a blueberry scent. Not my thing. I did walk away with the Silver Birch, Bay Leaf Wreath, and Apple Pumpkin tarts.


Oh yes! Do tell us what the new YC scents are like.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

So far those were it. I only took a quick sniff of the Bay Leaf Wreath and decided that was enough to bring a tart home for further investigation. I just can't put my finger on the Silver Birch. I like spicy scents and this is one of them, so I will be going back for a bigger one.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

stormygirl84, 
if you make your own candles, theres a really good scent you can buy from saveonscents called witches brew, its licoricey, i use it for all my Halloween black candles...........buy the extreme concentrate, i refill my yankee containers...i believe they will ship samples for a few dollars.



stormygirl84 said:


> As I mentioned towards the end of last year's candle thread, I sadly discovered that I can't burn any of the Dark Candles I bought. They all trigger my allergies/headaches. Luckily, I think my best friend will like most of them, so I'll hand them over to her... Whenever I get a chance to. So from now on, my new rule is no more buying candles sight unseen... Er, well, scent unsmelled, anyway.
> 
> So it looks like I'll be sticking with Yankee, Michael's and Walmart for my immediate candle needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

you can also use a candle warmer, and put a soy jar candle on it and let it scent your house then refresh it with oil....i have cats and never had a problem, you can make what you want this way also, buy the wax and the oil you want....




sublimesting said:


> Just do what I do (I have a lab and a 4 year old) throw the votives or tarts into an old jar and put them on a candle warmer. No fire, no chance of burning down the house. Just keep it somewhat out of the way so t isn't knocked over (mine is on the counter).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just a heads up...for those of you who like the Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin scent from B&BW, they just put a white ceramic pumpkin candle of that scent on sale from $18 down to $13.50 on their website:

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23009936&cm_vc=200


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I had my first visit to a real Yankee Candle store! It wasn't as big as some of the east coast stores I've seen pictures of, but boy was it fun to go in and smell everything (up to this point I'd only seen limited YCs at BB&B, Hallmark, or gone off of blind faith and Hilda's reviews). 

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I was pretty disappointed in this year's "fall" scents. Chocolate cake? Cranberry pear (maybe for Christmas...)? Blueberry? Nah, I'll pass. I understand that they can't always make new autumn scents and probably used this season to debut new random candles. I did get really excited about some scents that I'd never smelled before, like Harvest and Farmer's Market. I couldn't buy anything because we were going camping afterwards for two weeks and I didn't want them to melt in the car, but I will be placing an order soon! 

I think this year I'll be checking out Bath and Body Works for some new fall scents. I'd passed on them for a few years because I wasn't happy with how they were burning, but I'll give it another shot.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm thinking the Blueberry, Pear and Cake aren't their actual Fall scents...they've been out for awhile. The store I recently went to had the fall leaf scents, pumpkin scents, apple scents, ect.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

The Yankee Candle store definitely had all of the great fall scents from previous years, Apple Pumpkin, Spiced Pumpkin, Autumn Wreath, etc. (I spent an hour smelling all the deliciousness). 

Unfortunately, new or not, they are marketing this batch as their "New Fall Fragrances": 
http://www.yankeecandle.com/whats-new/new-fall-fragrances

Hopefully they release something else! On the bright side, I love a lot of the new fall accessories, especially the "Shimmering Pumpkin" collection.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloween Scream said:


> The Yankee Candle store definitely had all of the great fall scents from previous years, Apple Pumpkin, Spiced Pumpkin, Autumn Wreath, etc. (I spent an hour smelling all the deliciousness).
> 
> Unfortunately, new or not, they are marketing this batch as their "New Fall Fragrances":
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/whats-new/new-fall-fragrances
> .


Huh, you are right. Odd choice of new "fall" scents, for sure, lol.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm really hoping that these aren't really their fall scents and that they will put out something truly fall like in the next few weeks. I know they are gearing up for their Halloween launch this weekend, so hopefully after this week the real fall stuff will come out.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I know. It is an odd 'fall collection'. I guess after time it does get hard to find something new to do with pumpkins. LOL 
I am hopefully going to get to the store on Saturday. I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## redsea (Jul 15, 2014)

Hilda said:


> I know. It is an odd 'fall collection'. I guess after time it does get hard to find something new to do with pumpkins. LOL
> I am hopefully going to get to the store on Saturday. I am really looking forward to it.


Enjoy your visit. I just love going to YC!

It isn't super fally, but all the scents smell awesome!


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Blueberries just don't scream "Fall" to me. Breakfast maybe, but not fall. Now I want a muffin.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Mae said:


> Blueberries just don't scream "Fall" to me. Breakfast maybe, but not fall. Now I want a muffin.


I know!!!! I never burn the blueberry candles... they just make my HUNGRY!!!! LOL


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Speaking of Yankee Candle, I just went to the big ol' store we have over in Williamsburg today to see if they had any of their Fall stuff out yet. Of course they did! One whole wall was dedicated to all their classic Fall scents, and they had several tables throughout the store showcasing their "new" Fall collection.

I'm with you guys on the Berrylicious one not being particularly Autumny, but dang, did it smell amazing anyway!

I liked the Cranberry Pear, as well, and I do tend to think of cranberries (if not necessarily pears) as an Autumn scent.

My husband just about melted into a puddle on the floor when he smelled the Chocolate Layer Cake one. Since I'm not much of a fan of chocolate cake, I liked it well enough, but it didn't really "do it" for me.

Then I got to the Apple Spice one. This is not a new scent at all!! It's simply a renamed, relabeled Macintosh Spice - and I am SO okay with that!! I was kind of devastated when they discontinued the Macintosh Spice after just a couple years of running it, because I loved it so much. It was my go-to candle for the house from about September to February. I'm really excited they brought it back.

I was a little surprised that we didn't get a flier advertising their usual Fall/Halloween Collection Preview Party... Don't they normally do that in early/mid August? I guess maybe they'll start that up after they finish the Christmas In July sale.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

I put out the Bay Leaf Wreath tart today. I was hoping for more from this one. It almost has a weak cut grass kind of smell to me. I don't know if I got a bad tart or what, but there is almost no scent to it. I'm really disappointed.  I guess I'll move on to the Apple Pumpkin which is my favorite.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Apple Pumpkin is my favorite as well. When I light one in the lower level den, the scent weaves its way upstairs into the kitchen, along with filling the den itself with a strong scent. They hit this one out of the park...Although I won't burn the large Halloween candles, this one is a must-burn, plus it probably won't be retired anytime soon.


----------



## redsea (Jul 15, 2014)

stormygirl84 said:


> Speaking of Yankee Candle, I just went to the big ol' store we have over in Williamsburg today to see if they had any of their Fall stuff out yet. Of course they did! One whole wall was dedicated to all their classic Fall scents, and they had several tables throughout the store showcasing their "new" Fall collection.
> 
> I'm with you guys on the Berrylicious one not being particularly Autumny, but dang, did it smell amazing anyway!
> 
> ...


I love visiting the flagship stores, I have been to Williamsburg once (this past April). I am glad you enjoyed your time. The preview party should be August 2!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> I got this sleepy hollow candle from kpcreek.com recently and I just love it. I've been sneaking and lighting it with my coffee in the mornings  it has a slight cinnamon baked pumpkin pie scent.


I'm so going to have to get one of these candles. When I buy I not only go for scent, but I like the designs as well.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> Stormygirl I've been to that Williamsburg YC store. It's one of my most favorite shops I've ever been in. They had a whole room of Dept 56 Halloween set up. So cool. I got the new clean wax melts. They are great for clean up! The traditional melts are hard to clean out of your burner. This new version is great
> 
> Pumpkinpie you might try Yankee candles man candle called 2x4 I believe. It just smells like wood
> 
> ...


Woodwick candles are amazing! I got one several years ago for my Birthday...I love the way it crackles like a fire while it burns and the scent is amazing.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got an email from Bath & Body Works...first peek at fall!! Here is the link to the first new Fall items: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=45064586&cp=4090263&cm_mmc=CH-_-7.28.14_NRDM_OO_PWP_FULL_125_V1-_-10000002-_-m1HFfall&[email protected]


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

There are a few BBW candles I want...how quickly do they tend to sell out? Can I wait until there are more sales/coupons? I'm specifically interested in trick'or treat, pumpkin cider, pumpkin latte, and pumpkin donut. Thanks for any info!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I stopped in my B&BW to check out what they currently had in store for the one week fall preview. They didn't have much to preview, a few candles, a wallflower thing, one hand soap and a bath and body scent set. I loved the Pumpkin Apple candle...I hope they get the mini candles in that scent, as well as some others I'd like to try, when they fully bring out the fall stuff. I really liked the Weekend Apple Picking hand soap they had out to try, it had a lovely, very crisp, apple scent, but I like to buy them in multiple sales, so I had to place it back on the shelf and wait until the rest come out later this season. The bath and body scent they put out was Honey Crisp Apple and Buttered Rum scent...it seems like a scent I would like, but when I sniffed the lotion, I could hardly smell it. I don't know if my sinuses started to act up suddenly, or if my sense of smell was messed up from sniffing so many other strong scents prior to it, but I just couldn't tell if I liked it or not, lol. I will have to try again next time I go...maybe try the soap or spray instead of the lotion.

Then they had this:









You could get it for $8 with a $20 purchase...I wanted it SOOOOO badly, but I didn't have anything else to buy at this moment to be able to get it at that price, lol. It is filled with the Leaves scent. So very cute!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was hoping to see the Yankee Candle's swirl Pumpkin Patch again this year. It was a mix of Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin. A PERFECT blend. 
I just checked and they have two new swirls for autumn this year. Bumming about the Pumpkin Patch, but the Pumpkin Time looks promising. A mix of Apple Pumpkin and Pumpkin Wreath.


http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/pumpkin-time/1311982


----------



## redsea (Jul 15, 2014)

Hilda said:


> I was hoping to see the Yankee Candle's swirl Pumpkin Patch again this year. It was a mix of Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin. A PERFECT blend.
> I just checked and they have two new swirls for autumn this year. Bumming about the Pumpkin Patch, but the Pumpkin Time looks promising. A mix of Apple Pumpkin and Pumpkin Wreath.
> 
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/pumpkin-time/1311982


Maybe Pumpkin Patch will be back with the Halloween candles! Check this Sat.  I hope!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

redsea said:


> Maybe Pumpkin Patch will be back with the Halloween candles! Check this Sat.  I hope!


(fingers crossed)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yankee's Pumpkin Patch sounds lovely!!

On an awesome note, Bath & Body Works just sent me two in store coupons to use between Aug 4th and Sept 2nd (20% off purchase and free travel signature item, no purchase needed!!)...Oh boy do I hope all of the Fall stuff comes out between those dates!!!! I want to use my coupons!! So excited!! My luck, the scents I want won't come in until Sept. 3rd, hahaha! Now, I impatiently await the Fall merchandise arrival in my store...


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

redsea said:


> Maybe Pumpkin Patch will be back with the Halloween candles! Check this Sat.  I hope!


That would be awesome! I still have a little left of the pumpkin patch swirl jar I've been hoarding. I try to only burn it when I'm going to be home all day, or on a cloudy, rainy day when the mood just feels right for it. I LOVE that combination and it smells so awesome throughout the house. The perfect fall smell!


----------



## redsea (Jul 15, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> That would be awesome! I still have a little left of the pumpkin patch swirl jar I've been hoarding. I try to only burn it when I'm going to be home all day, or on a cloudy, rainy day when the mood just feels right for it. I LOVE that combination and it smells so awesome throughout the house. The perfect fall smell!


I agree, the epitome of fall and Halloween! Not to mention, it looks super festive too.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> That would be awesome! I still have a little left of the pumpkin patch swirl jar I've been hoarding. I try to only burn it when I'm going to be home all day, or on a cloudy, rainy day when the mood just feels right for it. I LOVE that combination and it smells so awesome throughout the house. The perfect fall smell!





redsea said:


> I agree, the epitome of fall and Halloween! Not to mention, it looks super festive too.


I've melted the bottom of my last jar of Pumpkin Patch right now. Let's have a moment of silence to honor this beautiful scent.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Y'all are really making me want this want this Pumpkin Patch scent, lol.
...I'm pretty sure I would love this new Pumpkin Time, as well.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was at the mall school shopping with my boys last night, and took a peek in Bath & Body Works. (As you know, I’m usually a Yankee Candle gal), and there was one table set up with their new fall scents. I had to investigate. I’ve never tried B&BW candles, so I could not resist treating myself to this beautiful sampler box. I had a hard time deciding between the two choices. One was a box of all pumpkin scents which was my first instinct to buy… but I thought I’d try something different and took the other box with their autumnal variety of scents.









This sampler includes: Autumn Sky, Leaves, Green Apple Orchard, Pumpkin Apple, Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, and Sweater Weather. The box smells so good just sitting here!









I snapped this photo in store, but I can’t read the labels for sure in this pictire. If I remember correctly, I am pretty sure these are the scents in the pumpkin sampler box: Pumpkin Cupcake, Pumpkin Pecan Waffles, Pumpkin Caramel Latte, Caramel Pumpkin Swirl, Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow and Spiced Pumpkin Cider.









The boxes are $24.50 each and at first I put it back down, but the clerk was quick to offer me 20% off that. So that took the sting out of it a little. 

Ahhhhh let the pumpkiny apple goodness begin.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and just as I posted on you FB page, I will post here, as well...I really want that sampler!! Lol. I would like the pumpkin set...although, I want the pumpkin apple, green apple orchard and sweet cinnamon pumpkin from the other set, too! Lol, I guess I will just wait and see if they bring them all out singly so I can make my own set, as my store didn't have these sampler sets when I stopped in, anyway...

I notice they don't have lids...this may be another reason I wait and buy them when the singles come out. I love the jars with lids for storing things in once the candles are spent! Some of the lids don't have writing on them and are very pretty.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys! Sorry to just jump in here but I figured this was a more appropriate thread for the question than the Boney Bunch thread (wouldn't want to go off topic there lol  )
But when I was trying to do Boney surveillance last week they were telling me about their new "Scenterpieces." Which I guess are like tartwarmers / tarts turned up to 11. They just put them up on the website but I was wondering if any of you guys had experienced them? The cups are like $6 so they'd have to be a lot stronger than regular tarts for me to buy them (on sale, of course lol.) But it might be worth it, because I have such high ceilings it's hard for me to even smell tarts now.


----------



## redsea (Jul 15, 2014)

sanura03 said:


> Hey guys! Sorry to just jump in here but I figured this was a more appropriate thread for the question than the Boney Bunch thread (wouldn't want to go off topic there lol  )
> But when I was trying to do Boney surveillance last week they were telling me about their new "Scenterpieces." Which I guess are like tartwarmers / tarts turned up to 11. They just put them up on the website but I was wondering if any of you guys had experienced them? The cups are like $6 so they'd have to be a lot stronger than regular tarts for me to buy them (on sale, of course lol.) But it might be worth it, because I have such high ceilings it's hard for me to even smell tarts now.


I love the warmers they have online for this. I think I will get one eventually. It does say the wax in the cups last for 24 hrs instead of eight in the normal tarts.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

sanura03 said:


> Hey guys! Sorry to just jump in here but I figured this was a more appropriate thread for the question than the Boney Bunch thread (wouldn't want to go off topic there lol  )
> But when I was trying to do Boney surveillance last week they were telling me about their new "Scenterpieces." Which I guess are like tartwarmers / tarts turned up to 11. They just put them up on the website but I was wondering if any of you guys had experienced them? The cups are like $6 so they'd have to be a lot stronger than regular tarts for me to buy them (on sale, of course lol.) But it might be worth it, because I have such high ceilings it's hard for me to even smell tarts now.


I'm sorry. I only burn votives or jars. I hope someone here can answer you.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I went to Yankee Candle’s preview party yesterday and got my one-a-year Boney Bunch piece. This year, I picked out the bride and groom taper holder. It will go nicely in our haunted honeymoon suite. The promotional coffin candy dish will be wonderful on our coffin table AND I could not pass up the witch hand jar holder for my witches kitchen. 
I got a few of their new jars on sale. No Pumpkin Patch this year. So I got the Pumpkin TIme to give it a try. The Apple Cider smells gorgeous. I can't wait to try the Cranberry Pear. I grabbed a bunch of the Witches Brew votives while I was there. 
Then I hit the YC outlet at the The Crossings in the Poconos and stocked up on my fav autumnal scents in votives. They had a dozen votives for $10 sale. Can't beat that! I was glad I grabbed the Witches Brew back at the store, because there was none at the outlet store.
I think I’m set on candles til Halloween 2017. hahaha









On another weird note. While in the area... I stopped and took the tour at The Haunted Candle Shoppe of the Poconos. ROFL I'm not kidding. This is a kitschy tourist attraction. What a strange and fun experience! LOL


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

For bath and body works, I think the girl told me august 16th? Also, just used a coupon for $20 off $45 on yankee candles online website. They have an online exclusive cauldron warmer I couldnt pass up and since I was already there looking at the boney bunch crow copter guy, I added him too. very neat, I usually dont do boney bunch but he was too cute to pass up. Got $20 off $45 with coupon cats214 



WitchyKitty said:


> Yankee's Pumpkin Patch sounds lovely!!
> 
> On an awesome note, Bath & Body Works just sent me two in store coupons to use between Aug 4th and Sept 2nd (20% off purchase and free travel signature item, no purchase needed!!)...Oh boy do I hope all of the Fall stuff comes out between those dates!!!! I want to use my coupons!! So excited!! My luck, the scents I want won't come in until Sept. 3rd, hahaha! Now, I impatiently await the Fall merchandise arrival in my store...


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

sanura03 said:


> Hey guys! Sorry to just jump in here but I figured this was a more appropriate thread for the question than the Boney Bunch thread (wouldn't want to go off topic there lol  )
> But when I was trying to do Boney surveillance last week they were telling me about their new "Scenterpieces." Which I guess are like tartwarmers / tarts turned up to 11. They just put them up on the website but I was wondering if any of you guys had experienced them? The cups are like $6 so they'd have to be a lot stronger than regular tarts for me to buy them (on sale, of course lol.) But it might be worth it, because I have such high ceilings it's hard for me to even smell tarts now.


I work for Yankee so I will try to help! 

They are brand new, just hit the market Friday. The cups are $4.99 each & the packaging says you get up to 24 hours of fragrance as opposed to 6-8 from the regular little tarts. Stores got to open one up to use as a demo & the cups really are stronger in fragrance throw. I admit i was skeptical until we turned that bad boy on but, man, am I a believer now. It's hard to smell any one fragrance as a sample above all the other fragrances in the store, because it's just so many fragrances at one time, but our backroom was absolutely filled with salted caramel each time we turned it on. And our backroom has high ceilings, too. It seems like we got more than 24 hours out of the cup, too.

Now that Boney is released, we are gonna have demo events for Scenterpiece each Saturday in August. There should be one of the deluxe warmers fired up in store if you wanna drop by to play with a live one.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

VampKat said:


> I work for Yankee so I will try to help!
> 
> They are brand new, just hit the market Friday. The cups are $4.99 each & the packaging says you get up to 24 hours of fragrance as opposed to 6-8 from the regular little tarts. Stores got to open one up to use as a demo & the cups really are stronger in fragrance throw. I admit i was skeptical until we turned that bad boy on but, man, am I a believer now. It's hard to smell any one fragrance as a sample above all the other fragrances in the store, because it's just so many fragrances at one time, but our backroom was absolutely filled with salted caramel each time we turned it on. And our backroom has high ceilings, too. It seems like we got more than 24 hours out of the cup, too.
> 
> Now that Boney is released, we are gonna have demo events for Scenterpiece each Saturday in August. There should be one of the deluxe warmers fired up in store if you wanna drop by to play with a live one.


Ok, I'll have to check it out. Thank you!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow. There you go! Information straight from the source. Excellent!!
Now..... about bringing back Pumpkin Patch swirl. hahaha


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Wow. There you go! Information straight from the source. Excellent!!
> Now..... about bringing back Pumpkin Patch swirl. hahaha


Ask your local store if they have any in the back if you haven't already. If it's not a current fragrance, a lot of times they might still have them but just not on the floor. They will be happy to sell it to you if they can put their hands on it. For instance, my store has about 2-4 jars left. We actually put them on the floor in the Treasures hutch, though.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm making my way through this thread so if this has already been answered, I apologize. I want to ask before I forget.  What is "the ultimate" autumn leaves candle scent, in your opinion? One thing I really pine for in SoCal is the smell of fallen, wet autumn leaves.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Hilda said:


> Here is the last of the candles from Kringle I have. I reviewed it last year, and liked it, so I got it in a 'larger' size. Only I had to laugh because I got a small apothocary jar, and bascially it turned out to be pretty much a votive in a jar. LOL If you are interested in buying one of these from Kringle, they moved it to 'last chance' (or some similar wording) on their website, so I guess they are retiring it? Go figure... I get one I love and they stop making it. hahaha
> 
> Below is the review I did last summer of this candle. It still holds true. A really good scent if you like spiced pumpkin candles.
> 
> ...


I think your reviews are just outstanding.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kittyvibe said:


> For bath and body works, I think the girl told me august 16th?


Oh, I hope that is correct!! I am bouncing off the walls to use my coupons and get all my Fall scents for the season!!! I meant to ask at my store and totally forgot...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I went to Yankee Candle’s preview party yesterday and got my one-a-year Boney Bunch piece. This year, I picked out the bride and groom taper holder. It will go nicely in our haunted honeymoon suite. The promotional coffin candy dish will be wonderful on our coffin table AND I could not pass up the witch hand jar holder for my witches kitchen.
> I got a few of their new jars on sale. No Pumpkin Patch this year. So I got the Pumpkin TIme to give it a try. The Apple Cider smells gorgeous. I can't wait to try the Cranberry Pear. I grabbed a bunch of the Witches Brew votives while I was there.
> Then I hit the YC outlet at the The Crossings in the Poconos and stocked up on my fav autumnal scents in votives. They had a dozen votives for $10 sale. Can't beat that! I was glad I grabbed the Witches Brew back at the store, because there was none at the outlet store.
> I think I’m set on candles til Halloween 2017. hahaha
> ...


ok that tour looks like a blast I want the front for my house how cool is that


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I think your reviews are just outstanding.


Well thank you! 
I just got a couple new ones to do!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, so I opened my email and found a Bath & Body Works "First Peek" coupon that started today...I would get BOTH a mini mason jar and a travel lotion from their new Market line FREE with any purchase!! No minimum! Yay! So, I headed over there and checked it out. I asked the lady at the store which ones I could choose from. The lotions didn't have any "fall" scents, so I grabbed myself the Lemon Cream Pomegranate one that I thought smelled yummy. Then, I headed over to the mini mason jars I could choose from...they had some crazy sort of Fall-ish scents, lol. Wasabi Apple, Banana Nutmeg Bread Pudding, Cayenne Caramel, Blackberry Bramble Tea, Vanilla Chai and Burbon Butterscotch. Surprisingly, these odd scent combos weren't bad, but the Burbon Butterscotch was the one I decided to try. Something about it reminds me of Fall and Winter...but I can't put my finger on what it is...
(The one I REALLY wanted was the Sea Salt Maple Popcorn...but it only comes in large candles.  )

So, then I had to actually buy something to get these free items, lol. I looked around and decided that since the real Fall stuff wasn't out yet, I'd just buy some new pocket anti-bacs. When sifting through the scents, I found the new Weekend Apple Picking one I wanted that came out with the Fall preview! Yay! Had to grab that!! I felt bad just buying one tiny thing and getting two free items with it, so I roamed over to the candles. There, on the top shelf, I found a mini Leaves candle! I had smelled other leaves candles before and not liked them, but this one smells awesome! I wish I had tried it earlier. Grabbed that up in a flash! So now I got two free items and a Fall candle and Fall hand antibac to hold me over until the rest of the Fall stuff comes out. (Don't mind me, I'll just be sitting here sniffing my Fall apple scented hands for the next few weeks, lol.)

Then came the big question...I still had my 20% off entire purchase coupon to use, which I planned on saving to use on the new Fall soaps and candles. I asked the lady when the Fall stuff was supposed to be out, and she said, Sept. 3rd, for sure. ARG!! My coupon ends Sept. 2nd!!!  I just posted a couple days ago or so here that I was scared that would happen, lol. Sigh. I have the worst luck. So, I check out and leave the store with today's mini goodies and some little voice kept whispering..."look in the bag!" So, I peeked in the bag and found a brand shiny new 20% off entire purchase coupon that starts Sept. 3rd!!! Yays!! Watch out, B&BW...WitchyKitty is going to be on the prowl, stalking your store bright and early Sept. 3rd, coupon in hand! 

Okay, I am done telling my B&BW adventure story now, lol. Have any of you sniffed these odd new Market scents, yet? What did you think? I was tempted to get the Cayenne Caramel...I couldn't decide...they are all so different...


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, so I opened my email and found a Bath & Body Works "First Peek" coupon that started today...I would get BOTH a mini mason jar and a travel lotion from their new Market line FREE with any purchase!! No minimum! Yay! So, I headed over there and checked it out. I asked the lady at the store which ones I could choose from. The lotions didn't have any "fall" scents, so I grabbed myself the Lemon Cream Pomegranate one that I thought smelled yummy. Then, I headed over to the mini mason jars I could choose from...they had some crazy sort of Fall-ish scents, lol. Wasabi Apple, Banana Nutmeg Bread Pudding, Cayenne Caramel, Blackberry Bramble Tea, Vanilla Chai and Burbon Butterscotch. Surprisingly, these odd scent combos weren't bad, but the Burbon Butterscotch was the one I decided to try. Something about it reminds me of Fall and Winter...but I can't put my finger on what it is...
> (The one I REALLY wanted was the Sea Salt Maple Popcorn...but it only comes in large candles.  )
> 
> So, then I had to actually buy something to get these free items, lol. I looked around and decided that since the real Fall stuff wasn't out yet, I'd just buy some new pocket anti-bacs. When sifting through the scents, I found the new Weekend Apple Picking one I wanted that came out with the Fall preview! Yay! Had to grab that!! I felt bad just buying one tiny thing and getting two free items with it, so I roamed over to the candles. There, on the top shelf, I found a mini Leaves candle! I had smelled other leaves candles before and not liked them, but this one smells awesome! I wish I had tried it earlier. Grabbed that up in a flash! So now I got two free items and a Fall candle and Fall hand antibac to hold me over until the rest of the Fall stuff comes out. (Don't mind me, I'll just be sitting here sniffing my Fall apple scented hands for the next few weeks, lol.)
> ...



I discovered Saturday that there are 2 different Leaves. One is a white candle that I didn't like and one is a brown candle that I love! I thought that was really strange.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Mae said:


> I discovered Saturday that there are 2 different Leaves. One is a white candle that I didn't like and one is a brown candle that I love! I thought that was really strange.


Also...the white one doesn't have near as much throw as the brown one. The brown Leaves is my favorite fall scent of all time! Oh and Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin. Also Yankee's Be Thankful. and Witches Brew. Shoot...how can I choose just one?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I saw that there was a white and a brown Leaves, too...it confused me, so I looked them up and they have the exact same description. I bought the white one and it smells lovely, so, I don't know, lol. I'll keep my eyes open for the brown one and see if it smells different.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

For me the real difference between the white & colored candles is the strength. I bought the Fresh Balsam (Christmas) in both the white and green version and much preferred the green one.
The girl who helped me the other day said a lot of people have told her the same thing.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, I saw that there was a white and a brown Leaves, too...it confused me, so I looked them up and they have the exact same description. I bought the white one and it smells lovely, so, I don't know, lol. I'll keep my eyes open for the brown one and see if it smells different.


I was so excited to see leaves but was confused when it was white. It didn't smell the same to me at all. The brown one was on a different table and was the exact one I was thinking.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I just saw the difference... They are different colored with different labels because the white one is "White Barn" and the brown is "Bath & Body Works"...both the same company, but different store labels. I read the reviews and one person said that the only difference she could tell between the white and brown is, maybe, the brown has a tiny bit spicier of a scent, but otherwise, the same. I only saw the white one in my B&BW store with the White Barn label, and I love the scent. I'll have to check out the brown one if I ever see it somewhere. Maybe I will love the brown one even more if I like the white one this much!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I don't think you can go wrong with either version of Leaves, WitchKitty! I felt just like you about other "leaves" scented candles. They just didn't work for me at all. Once I discovered BBW Leaves, I was hooked. I get sooooo many compliments when I have it in my candle warmer!

My BBW had all the Fall pumpkin candles available to smell, but not purchase. haha They all smelled so good!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StacyN said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with either version of Leaves, WitchKitty! I felt just like you about other "leaves" scented candles. They just didn't work for me at all. Once I discovered BBW Leaves, I was hooked. I get sooooo many compliments when I have it in my candle warmer!
> 
> My BBW had all the Fall pumpkin candles available to smell, but not purchase. haha They all smelled so good!


Yeah, they had one of each out on display, too, at mine, by the Fall Wallflowers display. I wanted desperately to buy one, but I figured they weren't for sale, lol. I guess seeing as yours weren't, mine probably weren't either. September 3rd seems so very far away...


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, they had one of each out on display, too, at mine, by the Fall Wallflowers display. I wanted desperately to buy one, but I figured they weren't for sale, lol. I guess seeing as yours weren't, mine probably weren't either. September 3rd seems so very far away...


Don't they know I've been using Fall candles for a month already?!?!?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I like the Leaves scents at B&BW so much because it slightly reminds me of both B&BW Marshmallow Fireside and Yankee Candle Fireside Treats/Campfire treats scents...which I love!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StacyN said:


> Don't they know I've been using Fall candles for a month already?!?!?


Hahaha! I want to, but I have strict timelines for my scents...that's why I bought one of the new B&BW Market scents...they are half summer/half fall in between scents, so I can get away with them in August and get a tiny feel of fall, lol!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Isn't it funny how people are so different when it comes to smells? I totally pick up the apple and spiced berry the most. 
But Marshmallow Fireside is a great one too. If you like that one, you might like Kringle Candles "Cozy Cabin". I use that one in winter and it smells exactly like it sounds!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha! I want to, but I have strict timelines for my scents...that's why I bought one of the new B&BW Market scents...they are half summer/half fall in between scents, so I can get away with them in August and get a tiny feel of fall, lol!


Well, after July 4th...it's Fall in my little world. hahaha The one i have been using is Heirloom Pumpkin. I LOVE that one!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It kills me that B&BW doesn't have wax tarts or cubes...I mostly use my wax warmers due to my having 4 crazy kitties...so if I want these scents from B&BW, I have no choice but to get the candles. Someday, maybe they will hear my plea and get wax cubes!!! (On the bright side, though, I love the glass mini candle jars and clean them up and reuse them for stuff after the candle is spent...so at least that works for me!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StacyN said:


> Well, after July 4th...it's Fall in my little world. hahaha The one i have been using is Heirloom Pumpkin. I LOVE that one!


Lol, after July 4th, I think about nothing else but fall, and I buy stuff for Fall...but I try to force myself to wait until Sept. 1st to put out my Fall decor and scents...almost time!!!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> It kills me that B&BW doesn't have wax tarts or cubes...I mostly use my wax warmers due to my having 4 crazy kitties...so if I want these scents from B&BW, I have no choice but to get the candles. Someday, maybe they will hear my plea and get wax cubes!!! (On the bright side, though, I love the glass mini candle jars and clean them up and reuse them for stuff after the candle is spent...so at least that works for me!)


Oh WitchKitty...get a candle warmer lantern from Candle Warmers.com. It changed my life! Pet safe ( I have kitties too) and way more scent from my candles. Plus, the light gives the cozy feel of a lit candle. And , no, I have no affiliation with them other than I love my warmer!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, after July 4th, I think about nothing else but fall, and I buy stuff for Fall...but I try to force myself to wait until Sept. 1st to put out my Fall decor and scents...almost time!!!


Well, you're a stronger woman than I then! haha I commend you for your willpower.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

WitchKitty, here is a link to the candle warmer I have. It's cheaper on Amazon...
I have it in the black and the brown and LOVE it!

http://www.amazon.com/Hurricane-Candle-Warmer-Lantern-Lamp/dp/B001NSVDMC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407288650&sr=8-1&keywords=candle+warmer+lantern


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StacyN said:


> Well, you're a stronger woman than I then! haha I commend you for your willpower.


Hahaha, I just keep opening and sniffing the candles whenever I need a fix to get me through the day!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StacyN said:


> WitchKitty, here is a link to the candle warmer I have. It's cheaper on Amazon...
> I have it in the black and the brown and LOVE it!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hurricane-Candle-Warmer-Lantern-Lamp/dp/B001NSVDMC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407288650&sr=8-1&keywords=candle+warmer+lantern


That is adorable!!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Well, just talking about it with you made me go put Leaves in my warmer! I am weak...weak I tell you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StacyN said:


> Well, just talking about it with you made me go put Leaves in my warmer! I am weak...weak I tell you!


You're killing me, lol...must fight urge...must go smell candle...


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I think I might need an intervention...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StacyN said:


> I think I might need an intervention...
> 
> View attachment 206863


Omgoodness....wow. Hahaha! Share?


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

It's those gosh-darned coupons! hahaha

I think I am signing up for Secret Reaper tomorrow...so maybe you'll be my victim?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StacyN said:


> It's those gosh-darned coupons! hahaha
> 
> I thinking I am signing up for Secret Reaper tomorrow...so maybe you'll be my victim?


YES! Sigh up!!!! Hahaha, I'd get a box full of candles and a candle warmer, lol.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Full credit to Jezebel_Boo on this one...

B&BW Candles on Sale.... $12 each with Free Shipping! Code SUNDAYFREEBIE

FYI candle lovers. Now I'm off to go shop on their site. 

Thanks Jezebel!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Found these two wood wick candles today that I thought were worth mentioning. I love the crackly sound of the wicks in the fall. Pumpkin muffin and evening bonfire


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> Found these two wood wick candles today that I thought were worth mentioning. I love the crackly sound of the wicks in the fall. Pumpkin muffin and evening bonfire


I've bought those candles before. That is a great sound. Next best thing to a fireplace.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've never had a WoodWick candle...they crackle?
When I was at HomeGoods, I saw they carry Yankee Candles in the Fall/Halloween scents. Their prices seem much lower than other places.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Full credit to Jezebel_Boo on this one...
> 
> B&BW Candles on Sale.... $12 each with Free Shipping! Code SUNDAYFREEBIE
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Spooky!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> Found these two wood wick candles today that I thought were worth mentioning. I love the crackly sound of the wicks in the fall. Pumpkin muffin and evening bonfire


I Love woodwick candles!! I just wish they weren't so expensive....where did you find yours?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I've never had a WoodWick candle...they crackle?
> When I was at HomeGoods, I saw they carry Yankee Candles in the Fall/Halloween scents. Their prices seem much lower than other places.


You are correct WitchyKitty...I was in HomeGoods today and they had small candy corn jars for $5, medium Witches brew jars for $10, candy corn and Witches brew tealights for $5, and several different Pumpkin large jars for 12.99. Oh, and they had medium jars of Cider Web for $10!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)

Marshall's, TJ Maxx, and Ross had their yankee medium jars in, and large jars in pumpkin pie, spiced pumpkin. Also 3 wick pumpkin candles for $10. Tea lights for $4.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> You are correct WitchyKitty...I was in HomeGoods today and they had small candy corn jars for $5, medium Witches brew jars for $10, candy corn and Witches brew tealights for $5, and several different Pumpkin large jars for 12.99. Oh, and they had medium jars of Cider Web for $10!


I really wished they had the Cider Web and the Pumpkin ones (I can't remember the names...one was a dual pumpkin scent) in the smaller, $5 jars or tea lights. I loved those scents. I'm not a candy corn or witches brew person. They also had a Witches Brew jar that was painted with a witch scene all around it...I wanted it, but again, I don't care for WB. Was really hoping to find the Cider Web in a pretty, decorated jar, but no luck. They were excellent prices, though!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Elizabeth Ashley said:


> Marshall's, TJ Maxx, and Ross had their yankee medium jars in, and large jars in pumpkin pie, spiced pumpkin. Also 3 wick pumpkin candles for $10. Tea lights for $4.


I'll have to watch at my Marshall's to see if we get any in.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

On recommendation from other members, I went to B&BW to look at their candle sale ending tonight. I couldnt decide between 4 of the fall scents so I just added them all to my cart. Seeing as I was at $48, I found a different coupon that not only gave me free shipping on my order over $50, but also a free signature item up to $12.50. 
Coupon code--> FALLFREEBIE

I got;
4 3-wick fall candles
3 for $10 hand lotion (needed more of the vanilla buttercream, got 2 of those plus one new fall scent-It was like getting one for free)
my free signature item- a limited body cream

I almost added some of the pocketbacs- I had 6 in my cart and even though it was 5- $5, it went down to $1 each anyway, also, if you like the stress relief stuff, I almost got the full size eucalyptus stress relief body lotion, it was $5 clearance (original price $15).


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes the wood wick candles do crackle a bit like a fire. The wick is made of wood. I get mine from Hallmark but lots of other retailers sell them. I don't use them in the spring and summer. Something about the crackling noise reminds me of fall and winter


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I used my new B&BW "Weekend Apple Picking" pocket antibac at least 5 times at work today, lol, even though I probably didn't need to. It smelled soooo good, it was like a crisp, Fall day at the orchard...in the palms of my hands! I have a feeling I will be running out of it very soon, since I won't let myself use any other Fall season scented things until Sept. 1st. I wish they had it in a lotion!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I just bought the Weekend Apple Picking Nourishing Hand Cream, 3 for $10, I wasnt sure about the lotion so I only got 1. Good to hear its well liked. 



WitchyKitty said:


> I think I used my new B&BW "Weekend Apple Picking" pocket antibac at least 5 times at work today, lol, even though I probably didn't need to. It smelled soooo good, it was like a crisp, Fall day at the orchard...in the palms of my hands! I have a feeling I will be running out of it very soon, since I won't let myself use any other Fall season scented things until Sept. 1st. I wish they had it in a lotion!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kittyvibe said:


> I just bought the Weekend Apple Picking Nourishing Hand Cream, 3 for $10, I wasnt sure about the lotion so I only got 1. Good to hear its well liked.


Ooh, hand cream? Awesome. I'll have to see if my store get's it in. I hope you like apples, because it's really apple-y, lol. I love apple scent!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I feel like I just cheated on Yankee Candle, LOL!  I usually only buy YC candles, but with the sale that Jezebel Boo found today, I had to just try some from B&BW. I wasn't sure what to get since I've never burned any before. I ended up with Pumpkin Pecan Waffle (that just sounded yummy!) and Farmstand Apple in the 3-wick candles. I also HAD to pick up that cute white ceramic owl filled with the Leaves fragrance. I have no idea what that smells like but had to get it cause it was so cute! I thought there was a review from Hilda on here somewhere for Leaves but I couldn't find it, so I just took the chance, LOL! Can't wait to get my goodies delivered! I'll let you know when they arrive and I finally get to try everything. So fun. I love ordering online. It's like getting Christmas presents in the mail!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> I feel like I just cheated on Yankee Candle, LOL!  I usually only buy YC candles, but with the sale that Jezebel Boo found today, I had to just try some from B&BW. I wasn't sure what to get since I've never burned any before. I ended up with Pumpkin Pecan Waffle (that just sounded yummy!) and Farmstand Apple in the 3-wick candles. I also HAD to pick up that cute white ceramic owl filled with the Leaves fragrance. I have no idea what that smells like but had to get it cause it was so cute! I thought there was a review from Hilda on here somewhere for Leaves but I couldn't find it, so I just took the chance, LOL! Can't wait to get my goodies delivered! I'll let you know when they arrive and I finally get to try everything. So fun. I love ordering online. It's like getting Christmas presents in the mail!


You'll have to let us know how you like them! I love Pumpkin pecan waffle and we stock up on Leaves every year! Picked up that cute owl last week


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> I feel like I just cheated on Yankee Candle, LOL!  I usually only buy YC candles, but with the sale that Jezebel Boo found today, I had to just try some from B&BW. I wasn't sure what to get since I've never burned any before. I ended up with Pumpkin Pecan Waffle (that just sounded yummy!) and Farmstand Apple in the 3-wick candles. I also HAD to pick up that cute white ceramic owl filled with the Leaves fragrance. I have no idea what that smells like but had to get it cause it was so cute! I thought there was a review from Hilda on here somewhere for Leaves but I couldn't find it, so I just took the chance, LOL! Can't wait to get my goodies delivered! I'll let you know when they arrive and I finally get to try everything. So fun. I love ordering online. It's like getting Christmas presents in the mail!


Leaves is one of my all time faves, SW! I saw someone at a BBW outlet this summer trying to buy a display candle, they needed a fix so bad. Hope you enjoy it and your cute new owl!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Madjoodie said:


> Leaves is one of my all time faves, SW! I saw someone at a BBW outlet this summer trying to buy a display candle, they needed a fix so bad. Hope you enjoy it and your cute new owl!


I am also a Leaves junkie...which is why I can't believe I forgot to put the little white owl in my cart today!!!! Shoot! Well, luckily I at least have three 3-wicks in my candle cupboard. Must not run out of Leaves...


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Did anyone buy any Halloween candles/accessories last week at the YC "party"? I bought the really cool witch's hand jar holder and the shimmering pumpkin crackle jar shade. Side note: The while marshmallow ghost candle doesn't do anything for me! I really hope other people like it.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Halloween Scream said:


> Did anyone buy any Halloween candles/accessories last week at the YC "party"? I bought the really cool witch's hand jar holder and the shimmering pumpkin crackle jar shade. Side note: The while marshmallow ghost candle doesn't do anything for me! I really hope other people like it.


I bought all but 1 of the Boney Bunch along with a Candy Corn medium jar, Ghostly Treats jar, and several votive and tarts of each. I didn't but any Witches Brew as I hate Patchouli.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations on the Leaves scent then!  I like Autumn Leaves from YC, so I hope I like this too. But even if I don't, the owl was too cute not to get. And Halloween Scream, I was at YC last week too but I was so focused on getting Boney Bunch that I didn't even get to smell any of their new fall scents yet! I did get a free votive of Silver Birch that I haven't tried. That sounds interesting too. I'll have to go back and try some of the new fall ones though. Fall candle scents are my absolute favorite! 

Jezebel, thanks again for the heads up about the B&BW sale yesterday. I wouldn't have got to try any new candles if you hadn't mentioned it.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks for the recommendations on the Leaves scent then!  I like Autumn Leaves from YC, so I hope I like this too. But even if I don't, the owl was too cute not to get. And Halloween Scream, I was at YC last week too but I was so focused on getting Boney Bunch that I didn't even get to smell any of their new fall scents yet! I did get a free votive of Silver Birch that I haven't tried. That sounds interesting too. I'll have to go back and try some of the new fall ones though. Fall candle scents are my absolute favorite!
> 
> Jezebel, thanks again for the heads up about the B&BW sale yesterday. I wouldn't have got to try any new candles if you hadn't mentioned it.


I'm glad you were able to use it! Can't wait to hear what you think of the candles. And I agree, that owl was too cute to pass up!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I really want the owl, lol. I wish I'd gotten it instead of the mini jar of leaves. I didn't even think about it at the time.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

StacyN said:


> I am also a Leaves junkie...which is why I can't believe I forgot to put the little white owl in my cart today!!!! Shoot! Well, luckily I at least have three 3-wicks in my candle cupboard. Must not run out of Leaves...


Totally love hearing about others having candle cupboards too! My family thinks I'm the only one. Much worse addictions I could have. . Only two leaves in mine right now...I feel like I'm slacking now, StacyN!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Madjoodie said:


> Totally love hearing about others having candle cupboards too! My family thinks I'm the only one. Much worse addictions I could have. . Only two leaves in mine right now...I feel like I'm slacking now, StacyN!


Yeah...you're not the only one. haha I was just talking about it with my husband last night ( after I ordered MORE candles from the BBW online sale)
I reminded him how lucky he was that I don't care about shoes or jewelry and that candles were much cheaper than those things. He just laughed and said "Whatever makes you happy, baby" hahaha I love that man!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Halloween Scream said:


> Did anyone buy any Halloween candles/accessories last week at the YC "party"? I bought the really cool witch's hand jar holder and the shimmering pumpkin crackle jar shade. Side note: The while marshmallow ghost candle doesn't do anything for me! I really hope other people like it.


I only grabbed Boney Bunch pieces at the preview itself. I have since bought the witch's hat jar topper and the ghostly treats jar candle. The candle actually doesn't do anything for me either scent wise, but thought it would look cool in one of my displays. And I'm just about to order the big Halloween crackle jar holder. Still on the hunt for that witch's hand you already snagged!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StacyN said:


> Yeah...you're not the only one. haha I was just talking about it with my husband last night ( after I ordered MORE candles from the BBW online sale)
> I reminded him how lucky he was that I don't care about shoes or jewelry and that candles were much cheaper than those things. He just laughed and said "Whatever makes you happy, baby" hahaha I love that man!


Hahaha...I'm the same way.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just found this Wood Wick one online, I'd love to sniff this one. It's called Autumn Comfort


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

If you like rustic style candles kpcreek is where I got my sleepy hollow candle. They have a new one this year for Wicked Witch fans!
http://www.kpcreek.com/Candles-Lamps-Lights-C22.aspx


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got back from my local Marshalls...while they didn't have any Fall or Halloween stuff out yet, they did have some Yankee candles in the Fall scents. I bought the 7oz Yankee Candle Limited Edition Autumnal Collection Pumpkin Cupcake jar for $5.99 and the 10oz Yankee Candle Home Classics Pumpkin Spice for $6.99.
I checked Hallmark and Target for prices on these same size candles, and they are $15.99 and $19.99. I am quite happy with the price I paid, lol. The girl at the counter opened the Pumpkin Cupcake one before she bagged it, lol, she was like, "Mmmmmm"...then she rang up the Pumpkin Spice and said she didn't have to open that one because she already spotted it and sniffed it in the store earlier, lol. 
I didn't even know Target sold Yankee Candles until I saw these and looked them up to see where this "Home Classics" one originally came from. (No idea where the Limited Edition one came from) They both smell lovely, though. I normally can't afford Yankee Candles, especially medium and larger size ones, so finding these was a nice surprise for me.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchKitty pumpkin spice is my go to Halloween scent! About ten years ago I put away my Halloween items and left the pumpkin spice votives in a few of the candle holders. When I opened the three totes the next year everything inside smelled like pumpkin spice haha.....still can't get the smell out of those totes (not that I'd want to ) Great buys today!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to light them sooooooo bad...I am slowly acquiring a little stockpile of Fall candles and wax melts in my cabinet, lol. Once I get the new Fall wax cubes from Walmart this season (whenever they finally decide to put them out!) I might actually have too many scents, lol, I don't think there will be time to get through them all! I need to stop buying them now...but, but...I can't. I still want more B&BWorks mini candles when they bring them all out to stores, lol. The Fall season is going to need to last longer so I can use up all my new scented things!!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I want to light them sooooooo bad...I am slowly acquiring a little stockpile of Fall candles and wax melts in my cabinet, lol. Once I get the new Fall wax cubes from Walmart this season (whenever they finally decide to put them out!) I might actually have too many scents, lol, I don't think there will be time to get through them all! I need to stop buying them now...but, but...I can't. I still want more B&BWorks mini candles when they bring them all out to stores, lol. The Fall season is going to need to last longer so I can use up all my new scented things!!


I finally decided fall was close enough, and started burning the Pumpkin Caramel Swirl mason jar candle I got for $6 at BABW today. Yummy. 

If you figure out the secret to resisting all of the amazing fall scents coming out, please let me know WitchyKitty. My candle cupboard is packed to the gills already!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Quick question. I've seen mention in other threads of a YC scent called Cider Web. Sounded perhaps like an older fragrance, but not one I remember. Does anyone have intel on this? Wondering what it smells like and if it is still sold retail anywhere. TIA.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Madjoodie said:


> Quick question. I've seen mention in other threads of a YC scent called Cider Web. Sounded perhaps like an older fragrance, but not one I remember. Does anyone have intel on this? Wondering what it smells like and if it is still sold retail anywhere. TIA.


Hi Madjoodie, I just found 2 jars of Cider Web at my local HomeGoods yesterday for $10


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, Cider Web is currently at HomeGoods...it's a yummy cider scent. I wish I had bought one when I was out of town and saw them...


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Hi Madjoodie, I just found 2 jars of Cider Web at my local HomeGoods yesterday for $10


 I was going to post the same thing. I saw one at my HG today.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, I'm getting some killer intel on this thread about where to find the good deals, LOL!  I didn't know Homegoods, Marshall's or Target even sold YC candles, and at much better prices too! I will definitely be checking out all of those location in future. I'm all about saving a few bucks. I also have a candle cupboard and realized after I'd ordered the B&BW candles yesterday that I might have to find a new stash spot as the cupboard is stacked double high and crammed tight! Wonder if they have a candle-aholics hotline?  Thanks for the shopping tips, everyone!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> If you like rustic style candles kpcreek is where I got my sleepy hollow candle. They have a new one this year for Wicked Witch fans!
> http://www.kpcreek.com/Candles-Lamps-Lights-C22.aspx


Ohhhh, so pretty!!! I LOVE those candles, booswife! I've never heard of this one before. Is Kpcreek a local store to you or do they have a website?


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Hi Madjoodie, I just found 2 jars of Cider Web at my local HomeGoods yesterday for $10


Thanks JB, Witchy Kitty, and Famous Pumpkin. And wow, that sounds like a great deal JB!  

Have to confess, I don't really know the difference between HomeGoods, TJ Maxx and Marshalls. I'll have to see if I can find a HG, since TJ Maxx stores by me have nothing good right now. Need Halloween out faster!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi - Newb here (longtime lurker). I L-O-V-E HG for candles. I was able to score YC Purr-chouli and Pumpkin Patch today and a few days prior I found a Pumpkin Spice, too. I will be stalking my local HG waiting for them to put out Witches Brew which, to me, is THE scent of Halloween. If they ever stop making it I think I will cry! *LOL* I will be stocking up just in case.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks JB, Witchy Kitty, and Famous Pumpkin. And wow, that sounds like a great deal JB!
> 
> Have to confess, I don't really know the difference between HomeGoods, TJ Maxx and Marshalls. I'll have to see if I can find a HG, since TJ Maxx stores by me have nothing good right now. Need Halloween out faster!


They are all the same company. Marshalls and TJ Max include clothing and accessories, where as HomeGoods just has the Housewares and decor.

I saw the Yankee Candles at HomeGoods out of town, but didn't buy them...so I came home and went to the Marshalls we have and found some there. I wish we had HomeGoods, too, because they get more stock of decor than Marshalls.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks JB, Witchy Kitty, and Famous Pumpkin. And wow, that sounds like a great deal JB!
> 
> Have to confess, I don't really know the difference between HomeGoods, TJ Maxx and Marshalls. I'll have to see if I can find a HG, since TJ Maxx stores by me have nothing good right now. Need Halloween out faster!


HG, Marshall's and TJ Maxx are all owned by the same parent company and, therefore, have some overlap in the products they carry. HG is ONLY homegoods (furniture, housewares, etc - no clothing). If you find one in your area I am sure you will love it. They are amazing!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks JB, Witchy Kitty, and Famous Pumpkin. And wow, that sounds like a great deal JB!
> 
> Have to confess, I don't really know the difference between HomeGoods, TJ Maxx and Marshalls. I'll have to see if I can find a HG, since TJ Maxx stores by me have nothing good right now. Need Halloween out faster!


HomeGoods and Marshalls are owned by the same company. The only difference is while HG focuses on home decor, furniture and house items...Marshalls focuses on clothes and a slightly smaller selection of home items


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> They are all the same company. Marshalls and TJ Max include clothing and accessories, where as HomeGoods just has the Housewares and decor.
> 
> I saw the Yankee Candles at HomeGoods out of town, but didn't buy them...so I came home and went to the Marshalls we have and found some there. I wish we had HomeGoods, too, because they get more stock of decor than Marshalls.


I really appreciate the explanation, WitchyKitty! That makes sense then why folks always seem to rave about the Halloween selection at HG. I do have a Marshalls around, so I'll check there for the infamous Cider Web candle next. Thanks for mentioning that. Wish me luck.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha...we all just repeated the exact same thing about the difference between the stores...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Madjoodie said:


> I really appreciate the explanation, WitchyKitty! That makes sense then why folks always seem to rave about the Halloween selection at HG. I do have a Marshalls around, so I'll check there for the infamous Cider Web candle next. Thanks for mentioning that. Wish me luck.


My Marshalls only had a few at the moment (no Cider Web yet  ), but will probably get more candles when they put out the Halloween stuff. If yours doesn't have them yet, check back later. Cider Web is probably considered Halloween, and not just Fall, so it probably shows up with the other Halloween stuff.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...we all just repeated the exact same thing about the difference between the stores...


Looks like a case of great minds thinking alike, or my question was a really dumb one! I'm going to go with the first option.  Thanks to you too JB and FP for your explanations. I learn helpful new stuff on this forum every day!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...we all just repeated the exact same thing about the difference between the stores...


Oops, my bad


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Madjoodie said:


> Looks like a case of great minds thinking alike, or my question was a really dumb one! I'm going to go with the first option.  Thanks to you too JB and FP for your explanations. I learn helpful new stuff on this forum every day!


Glad there are so many helpful people on this forum! We learn something new every day!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Spookywolf I don't have a kpcreek near me. I've always ordered online. They have a catalog mailing list as well. Sometimes you can get a $5 off and free shipping coupon code online or on the back of the catalog. I included a link with the pictures above.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I want to light them sooooooo bad...I am slowly acquiring a little stockpile of Fall candles and wax melts in my cabinet, lol. Once I get the new Fall wax cubes from Walmart this season (whenever they finally decide to put them out!) I might actually have too many scents, lol, I don't think there will be time to get through them all! I need to stop buying them now...but, but...I can't. I still want more B&BWorks mini candles when they bring them all out to stores, lol. The Fall season is going to need to last longer so I can use up all my new scented things!!


Come on, WitchyKitty...just give in...light one. You know you want to. Peer pressure, peer pressure.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got an email from Dark Carnival. They are offering a $5 off of $25. Code is SPARKLERS14. As soon as I move in my new house the monster sampler pack will be my first purchase!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Just got an email from Dark Carnival. They are offering a $5 off of $25. Code is SPARKLERS14. As soon as I move in my new house the monster sampler pack will be my first purchase!


Okay. What is Dark Carnival? I see it says that is the thread name, too. I thought it was Dark Candles...and one of the scents was Dark Carnival from that site. Is there also a Dark Carnival site??

I know from the Dark Candle site, I'd love to try the "Full Moon" scented wax melt cubes someday...they are a bit out of my price range, though, at the moment.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The name is a bit confusing. It's the same place. If you Google it it's called both. Not sure why.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay. What is Dark Carnival? I see it says that is the thread name, too. I thought it was Dark Candles...and one of the scents was Dark Carnival from that site. Is there also a Dark Carnival site??


I am so glad you asked that, WitchyKitty! I was a little scared to, given my recent ignorance of HomeGoods, et al.! . 

And thanks for the explanation, booswife. This was not a place I was familiar with.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> The name is a bit confusing. It's the same place. If you Google it it's called both. Not sure why.


When I look it up, both on Google and Yahoo, the Dark Candle Company comes up...and pages from the site specifically for the Dark Carnival Scented candle they sell. Dark Carnival is a scent, not the site name. I can't find any link that says Dark Carnival is the name of the site. Are you sure you are reading it right?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmmmm...any thoughts on this sublimesting? Where did you get the dark carnival name from? Interesting


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Hmmmm...any thoughts on this sublimesting? Where did you get the dark carnival name from? Interesting


Well, like I said, Dark Carnival is one of Dark Candle Companies scent names. It's not a huge deal, I was just curious if people were getting the scent name confused with the company name...or if there was actually a place named Dark Carnival candle company out there somewhere.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Full credit to Jezebel_Boo on this one...
> 
> B&BW Candles on Sale.... $12 each with Free Shipping! Code SUNDAYFREEBIE
> 
> ...


Thanks again, JB. Can't wait to start enjoying some of these! The caramel pumpkin swirl mason jar I've been burning is wonderful!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

so I got my candles and 2 of the 4 Im not sure about on the sniff test. Ive never had these candles before, in your opinion, is it better to burn it to get a true smell test? Or does it burn pretty much how it smells cold? 

Also, if i dont like it after burning it, can it be returned or does it have to be an exchange?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kittyvibe said:


> so I got my candles and 2 of the 4 Im not sure about on the sniff test. Ive never had these candles before, in your opinion, is it better to burn it to get a true smell test? Or does it burn pretty much how it smells cold?
> 
> Also, if i dont like it after burning it, can it be returned or does it have to be an exchange?


I am unsure if they are returnable after burning...unless they are defective and won't stay lit or such. What candles did you get? That's why I don't like to order scents online...I prefer to cold sniff them to see if I like them first.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

If you are talking about Bath & Body Works Candles, they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee--- even after burning. As long as you have a receipt you can get your original payment back or do an exchange. If you bought online, you can still return in-store.

I have found that there are certain fragrances I did not like cold, yet when they are in the warmer, I love them. I also have had the opposite happen. I loved the cold smell but did not like it warm. So I personally have to warm them to be sure.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

StacyN said:


> If you are talking about Bath & Body Works Candles, they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee--- even after burning. As long as you have a receipt you can get your original payment back or do an exchange. If you bought online, you can still return in-store.
> 
> I have found that there are certain fragrances I did not like cold, yet when they are in the warmer, I love them. I also have had the opposite happen. I loved the cold smell but did not like it warm. So I personally have to warm them to be sure.


StacyN, you beat me to it. I don't take advantage of that return policy often, but I have done it. 

I can't remember what the terrible summer scent was I got last year. I burned it for awhile, and it smelled like burning crayons to me. Not that I've ever lit up a crayon, but that's the best way I could think to describe the horrid smell. 

I did learn that returns with receipts are much easier than without. The crayon candle had gone on super clearance, so the cashier didn't want to let me exchange it for a better and newer scent (I had not paid clearance price for it, but couldn't find my receipt). I shop at BABW a lot, so a manager took care of things and I got a scent I liked much better.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks again, JB. Can't wait to start enjoying some of these! The caramel pumpkin swirl mason jar I've been burning is wonderful!
> 
> View attachment 208582


great choices!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome info, thanks ladies, yes they are the B&BW ones and I noticed it does say 100% satisfaction guaranteed everywhere about it but wanted to make sure there wasnt some obscure clause I missed somewhere. 

I got Heirloom Pumpkin, Warm Caramel Cider, Pumpkin Sugar Doughnut and Sea Salt Maple Popcorn. The Heirloom pumpkin smells weird cold, almost like spoiled pumpkin to me. Caramel Cider had almost no scent cold and the other 2 were OK but not making me super excited. I am contemplating returning them all so I wanted to see about burning vs cold sniff and how returnable they are. 

If you need hand cream, I also got he Apple Picking (also comes in hand soap) and it smells like its bursting with apples, almost reminds me of the older apple scent they used to have when I was younger that I loved.


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

StacyN said:


> If you are talking about Bath & Body Works Candles, they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee--- even after burning. As long as you have a receipt you can get your original payment back or do an exchange. If you bought online, you can still return in-store.


YC has the same policy. Burned or not, they can be returned or exchanged.

*edit: shoulda kept reading since it was clarified where they came from! Oops! Lol


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

kittyvibe said:


> awesome info, thanks ladies, yes they are the B&BW ones and I noticed it does say 100% satisfaction guaranteed everywhere about it but wanted to make sure there wasnt some obscure clause I missed somewhere.
> 
> I got Heirloom Pumpkin, Warm Caramel Cider, Pumpkin Sugar Doughnut and Sea Salt Maple Popcorn. The Heirloom pumpkin smells weird cold, almost like spoiled pumpkin to me. Caramel Cider had almost no scent cold and the other 2 were OK but not making me super excited. I am contemplating returning them all so I wanted to see about burning vs cold sniff and how returnable they are.
> 
> If you need hand cream, I also got he Apple Picking (also comes in hand soap) and it smells like its bursting with apples, almost reminds me of the older apple scent they used to have when I was younger that I loved.


Well, I can only speak for myself, but I love Heirloom Pumpkin when it's warming! So much so that I bought 3 just to make sure I don't run out . It doesn't have the cinnamon-y spice smell you usually smell in a pumpkin candle, but I think the nutmeg makes it smell more like real pumpkin pie.
The other 3 I haven't tried but my friend said she loved Sea Salt Maple Popcorn.
Besides Heirloom Pumpkin, my other favorite pumpkin candle from BBW is Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin. That is a classic that you can't go wrong with--IMO.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Good to know about the return policy on the candles. 
I've heard many people love the heirloom pumpkin when burned...though I haven't tried that candle myself. 
I have the Weekend Apple picking pocket-bac...LOVE the scent. I will, for sure, be buying the soap when my store gets it in...maybe the lotion, too.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ok, so far I burned the Heirloom Pumpkin and Caramel Cider. The Heirloom pumpkin has almost no scent to me but my BF said he hated it, smelled like burning plastic to him, so its going back. The Caramel Cider is alright, but doesnt have much of a throw, will have to test the others tomorrow. Thanks for the info, much appreciated 

edited to add- burned the sea salt caramel popcorn, I liked it but BF has to smell it, hopefully can keep at least one.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks again to all for the info on HomeGoods for YC Halloween candles. I scored some of the cider web candles I've been itching to try. Wasn't sure if there was any real difference between the two, so just grabbed both. And maybe it's just me, but I do kind of like having a red Halloween candle!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Fyi....Just went to B&BW page and all 3 wick candles are 2 for 22! Plus, there is a coupon for 10 off 30 w/free shipping - code FALLINLOVE!!<br/>


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

This is the first order of B&BW I got online. I'm new to this brand and tried the scent that came in the cute owl accessory first, which was Leaves. Fell in love immediately!  I'm now obsessed with it and think it's my new favorite Fall scent. Haven't tried the other two yet, but they smell really good in the jar.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

And since I loved the Leaves scent so much, this is what I went back and bought there today. Had to get a full sized jar of Leaves and a few more with the sale and coupon I had. The sea salt and maple popcorn smells to die for! The layered candle is Sweater Weather, Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Pumpkin Apple. Can't wait to use these!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> This is the first order of B&BW I got online. I'm new to this brand and tried the scent that came in the cute owl accessory first, which was Leaves. Fell in love immediately!  I'm now obsessed with it and think it's my new favorite Fall scent. Haven't tried the other two yet, but they smell really good in the jar.
> 
> View attachment 209164


I burned my Leaves candle last night for my Birthday party.. it made the house smell so good! I'm glad you love the candles!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> And since I loved the Leaves scent so much, this is what I went back and bought there today. Had to get a full sized jar of Leaves and a few more with the sale and coupon I had. The sea salt and maple popcorn smells to die for! The layered candle is Sweater Weather, Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Pumpkin Apple. Can't wait to use these!
> 
> View attachment 209172


Haha I think we have another convert to B&BW!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Haha I think we have another convert to B&BW!


Yes, I'm very much enjoying the B&BW candles, mainly due to your timely tip with the sale last weekend!  I only bought Yankee candles for so long that I didn't even think about trying anything else. Glad I did though! I asked about some of the Fall candles that I'd seen online but my store said they wouldn't be getting them in until September. Guess I'll have to go back again later, huh!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Yes, I'm very much enjoying the B&BW candles, mainly due to your timely tip with the sale last weekend!  I only bought Yankee candles for so long that I didn't even think about trying anything else. Glad I did though! I asked about some of the Fall candles that I'd seen online but my store said they wouldn't be getting them in until September. Guess I'll have to go back again later, huh!


Yeah, I'm always so impatient waiting for their fall candles to come out. My store thinks I'm crazy asking them about Halloween in July and August...lol Just wait until Salted Caramel comes out...it's one of my absolute favorites from B&BW....I buy it by the case and my local stores always sell out.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yeah, I'm always so impatient waiting for their fall candles to come out. My store thinks I'm crazy asking them about Halloween in July and August...lol Just wait until Salted Caramel comes out...it's one of my absolute favorites from B&BW....I buy it by the case and my local stores always sell out.


I like YC's salted caramel so I'm sure I'll love B&BW's. Can't wait!  And someone else on here asked about smelling candles cold in the jar versus how they smell burning. I'm on the side of thinking there is a difference. I know that some of YC's candles were just kind of meh to me sniffing them cold, but when they burned I loved them. I was especially that way with pumpkin wreath. When I smelled it in the jar I thought it was okay, kinda good, but when I brought it home and lit it, it was awesome! Now it's one of my favorites. You just never know with some until you can smell them with the oils dispersing into the air.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> I like YC's salted caramel so I'm sure I'll love B&BW's. Can't wait!  And someone else on here asked about smelling candles cold in the jar versus how they smell burning. I'm on the side of thinking there is a difference. I know that some of YC's candles were just kind of meh to me sniffing them cold, but when they burned I loved them. I was especially that way with pumpkin wreath. When I smelled it in the jar I thought it was okay, kinda good, but when I brought it home and lit it, it was awesome! Now it's one of my favorites. You just never know with some until you can smell them with the oils dispersing into the air.


I have to agree..I never can tell just by smelling them cold if I will love them while burning. That's the awesome thing about their return policy. If you hate it you can take it back and get something else, even if you've used it already


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> This is the first order of B&BW I got online. I'm new to this brand and tried the scent that came in the cute owl accessory first, which was Leaves. Fell in love immediately!  I'm now obsessed with it and think it's my new favorite Fall scent. Haven't tried the other two yet, but they smell really good in the jar.
> 
> View attachment 209164


Oh goodie!!! Another Leaves addict! We are slowly taking over...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

SQUEEEEEEE!!
I finally was putting away any recent candle purchases down in the cupboard where I keep them... and lo and behold... TAH DAH!!! I found this jar of Pumpkin Patch I had bought last year and forgot. 









Wheeeeee Heeeeeee


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

StacyN said:


> Don't they know I've been using Fall candles for a month already?!?!?


Preaching to the choir here!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

StacyN said:


> I think I might need an intervention...
> 
> View attachment 206863


Ohhhhhhh I had to rush to my husband and show him YOUR stash!! You got me beat by a mile and he complains about mine. hahahaha
Thank you!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm burning up all the summer candles next week, fall scents come out at Labor Day! So excited.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got the B&BW Autumn yesterday. Loved the leaves on the jar and smells fresh to me. I get the keys to my new house in the morning and can't wait to light it up. I won't have furniture but I'll have candles!!!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Hilda said:


> Ohhhhhhh I had to rush to my husband and show him YOUR stash!! You got me beat by a mile and he complains about mine. hahahaha
> Thank you!


And I just bought 6 more during the sale...I am sick...seriously in need of help...

Glad I could help get you out of trouble though...hahaha


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

StacyN said:


> And I just bought 6 more during the sale...I am sick...seriously in need of help...
> 
> Glad I could help get you out of trouble though...hahaha


In my defense...I have 3 candle warmers in my house so I do go through more candles than average. ( She says hoping to convince herself she's not slowly becoming a hoarder)


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooo candle warmers. I've always wanted to try one of those. Would be great with my kids and fur babies. What kind do you have? I have wax melters but never see candle warmers any where. Where did you get them?


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Ooo candle warmers. I've always wanted to try one of those. Would be great with my kids and fur babies. What kind do you have? I have wax melters but never see candle warmers any where. Where did you get them?


I bought mine online. Although the have their own website, I have found the best price is on Amazon.

I have this one in both the black & the brown. I LOVE it! Especially because it lights from the top, so you get the cozy, warm feel of a lit candle and the base stays cool so you can decorate around it. I just got an adorable garland of orange & black berries with black tin stars to put around my black one for Halloween.









www.amazon.com/Hurricane-Candle-Warmer-Lantern-Lamp/dp/B001NSVDMC

I have this one also and it looks pretty all year...but especially in the fall....








/www.amazon.com/Candle-Warmers-Etc-Lantern--Primitive/dp/B005OKX4CW/ref=sr_1_sc_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1408314202&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=Candlewarmer+lantern


I am not affiliated with this company. I had a terrible issue with soot and breathing difficulties, so I was looking for a way to keep enjoying my candle addiction. I actually stumbled on these and bought one out of desperation. Now, I can't imagine how I lived without one for so long, I really love them. I also feel that I get more scent from my candles versus burning them.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

StacyN said:


> booswife02 said:
> 
> 
> > Ooo candle warmers. I've always wanted to try one of those. Would be great with my kids and fur babies. What kind do you have? I have wax melters but never see candle warmers any where. Where did you get them?
> ...


Thanks StacyN I've got to have the black one!! I'm sure it looks just like a lit lantern with the lights off. I bet that berry vine will be fantastic around it. Ordering one now


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Thanks StacyN I've got to have the black one!! I'm sure it looks just like a lit lantern with the lights off. I bet that berry vine will be fantastic around it. Ordering one now


You are so welcome! I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine! And yes..it looks very pretty at night.

Here is a close up of the garland I got to go around it.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Thanks StacyN I've got to have the black one!! I'm sure it looks just like a lit lantern with the lights off. I bet that berry vine will be fantastic around it. Ordering one now



One important thing...it is imperative that you do not touch the bulb with your bare hands when you are putting it in the lantern. The natural oils in your hands will affect the life span of the bulb. Use a napkin or hankie or something.
Also, you can occasionally get a funky bulb that will burn out too fast. Candlewarmers will replace the bulb free of charge if it happens within 90 days of purchase. For me (knock on wood) , I have had my first lantern for 3 years and I am still on the original bulb. So it is a very individual thing.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great info, thanks. Can't wait!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Madjoodie said:


> Thanks again to all for the info on HomeGoods for YC Halloween candles. I scored some of the cider web candles I've been itching to try. Wasn't sure if there was any real difference between the two, so just grabbed both. And maybe it's just me, but I do kind of like having a red Halloween candle!
> 
> View attachment 208983


Madjoodie, if you don't mind me asking, how much were those YC Halloween candles going for at Homegoods? I have one five minutes from my house and I might make a run over there to see if they have any. I need some Halloween themed candles for my Boney Bunch pieces but would like to save a few bucks if possible. 



StacyN said:


> One important thing...it is imperative that you do not touch the bulb with your bare hands when you are putting it in the lantern. The natural oils in your hands will affect the life span of the bulb. Use a napkin or hankie or something.
> Also, you can occasionally get a funky bulb that will burn out too fast. Candlewarmers will replace the bulb free of charge if it happens within 90 days of purchase. For me (knock on wood) , I have had my first lantern for 3 years and I am still on the original bulb. So it is a very individual thing.


StacyN, I'm very intrigued with the candle warmers. Does the wax evaporate the same way it does when lit? And does it melt the whole jar or just the top? I'm trying to wrap my brain around how they work. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Madjoodie, if you don't mind me asking, how much were those YC Halloween candles going for at Homegoods? I have one five minutes from my house and I might make a run over there to see if they have any. I need some Halloween themed candles for my Boney Bunch pieces but would like to save a few bucks if possible.


I just bought some of the Yankee Candles from Marshalls (same as Homegoods, and I checked out the ones at Homegoods, too)...The 7oz jar candles were only 5.99, 10 oz were 6.99 and the next size up heavy jar candles were 9.99, I believe. SUCH good prices. I posted about the ones I bought earlier (page 26, post #251 if you want to see the pics) They had tealight sets, too...I think 4.99...or 5.99...for a box of them.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Madjoodie, if you don't mind me asking, how much were those YC Halloween candles going for at Homegoods? I have one five minutes from my house and I might make a run over there to see if they have any. I need some Halloween themed candles for my Boney Bunch pieces but would like to save a few bucks if possible. )


Hey Spookywolf! The YC Halloween candles were $9.99 at my HG. Also just saw them for the same price at TJ Maxx too. These are so cute for display purposes. Then I can work on burning the insane number of BABW fall candles I've ordered this month!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)

Was so excited my walmart had the yankee candle ghostly treats dupe! $5 each!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty and Madjoodie, thanks so much for the heads up on the Homegoods YC candles. Those prices are fantastic. I will definitely have to swing by there this week to see what my store has. I'm looking for any kind of candle that has a really cool Halloween label or design on it for my Boney Bunch displays without having to pay through the nose to get them. Yankee's Halloween candles with the cute ghosts and trick or treaters are going for $24.99 for a medium jar. That's too rich for me right now, especially for something that will probably go in my "do not burn" pile. I love that term, Ladies! Learned that here, btw.  

Elizabeth, I didn't even know Walmart sold B&BW-style candles! Those are identical -- except for that very attractive price!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> WitchyKitty and Madjoodie, thanks so much for the heads up on the Homegoods YC candles. Those prices are fantastic. I will definitely have to swing by there this week to see what my store has. I'm looking for any kind of candle that has a really cool Halloween label or design on it for my Boney Bunch displays without having to pay through the nose to get them. Yankee's Halloween candles with the cute ghosts and trick or treaters are going for $24.99 for a medium jar. That's too rich for me right now, especially for something that will probably go in my "do not burn" pile. I love that term, Ladies! Learned that here, btw.
> 
> Elizabeth, I didn't even know Walmart sold B&BW-style candles! Those are identical -- except for that very attractive price!!


When I went to HomeGoods, they had a fancy Halloween style jar for Witch's Brew and Candy Corn scents...they actually were fully decorated all the way around the jar. I don't care for the scents, but I loved the jars. They would look great in a display. I had never seen ones that had stuff all over and not just a label. Maybe your HG will have them, too! Here's some pic I saw online, they are like these, I think...though I saw a couple different patterns for each online:


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> WitchyKitty and Madjoodie, thanks so much for the heads up on the Homegoods YC candles. Those prices are fantastic. I will definitely have to swing by there this week to see what my store has. I'm looking for any kind of candle that has a really cool Halloween label or design on it for my Boney Bunch displays without having to pay through the nose to get them. Yankee's Halloween candles with the cute ghosts and trick or treaters are going for $24.99 for a medium jar. That's too rich for me right now, especially for something that will probably go in my "do not burn" pile. I love that term, Ladies! Learned that here, btw.
> 
> Elizabeth, I didn't even know Walmart sold B&BW-style candles! Those are identical -- except for that very attractive price!!


Spookywolf...resize and print out any picture you want and attach it to your candle with spray adhesive. Then you can make any candle a Halloween themed one!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just edited my post above with the pictures of those decorated candles.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> When I went to HomeGoods, they had a fancy Halloween style jar for Witch's Brew and Candy Corn scents...they actually were fully decorated all the way around the jar. I don't care for the scents, but I loved the jars. They would look great in a display. I had never seen ones that had stuff all over and not just a label. Maybe your HG will have them, too! Here's some pic I saw online, they are like these, I think...though I saw a couple different patterns for each online:
> 
> View attachment 209538
> View attachment 209539


Thanks, those are exactly what I was thinking of, but Yankee wants way too much for them. I'll have to check out my HG this week, fingers crossed!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

StacyN said:


> Spookywolf...resize and print out any picture you want and attach it to your candle with spray adhesive. Then you can make any candle a Halloween themed one!


What a great idea!! I happen to have a green jar candle in a scent I just don't care for at all, but it was a gift. I could very easily replace that label with something a bit more Halloweeny (is that a word? LOL) and I bet it would look awesome. Thanks StacyN! Btw, Stacy if you're still around tonight, I had asked a couple more questions about your candle warmer in a prior post. Could you explain a bit more about those? Thanks again!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh dear goodness. 

Look, this isn't technically a candle, so I hope it's okay to post here about it. But I just received Yankee Candle Autumn Leaves room spray, and I thought I'd leave a warning...er, a review.

Oh. Dear. Gourd. This spray smells SO GROSS. It smells exactly...and I mean exactly like an older man doused in too much cologne. Yeah...you know the older dude I'm talking about. The one who has just crammed his girth into the seat right next to you in the waiting room because every other available space was taken. And now he is attempting to kill you with the overpowering migraine-triggering just-an-undertone-of-Barbasol cologne bodybath, which apparently was preferable to, I don't know, a shower. Or just not showing up at all rather than having dug through his garage to locate this skunky offering from his daughter circa Christmas 1972.

It is Eau de Uncle Stu.

Listen, folks, if you don't hear from me in an hour or two, please send help. Because I died.

Sincerely,

CaliMeeeeeeeeeeeeee ee e

KTLA LOS ANGELES BREAKING NEWS

In a startling update, autumn fun turned fatal for CaliMel of Los Angeles County, CA. The mother of three, who had apparently been in good health up to this point, was discovered with her fingers trailing off a keyboard and a handkerchief over her face in what appears to have been a desperate and heroic measure to save her own life. This sad ending for the bubbly and popular suburban mom appears to be exposure to toxic fumes; however, no definitive statement has been made yet by the county coroner. 

City residents showed up at the CaliMel household to show their support. Friends sobbed in disbelief, and those who knew of this snappy resident - including the school principal and some guy who works at Starbucks - held up signs such as "CALIGIRL WE WILL REMEMBER U...YOUR ESSENCE GOES ON" and "THIS REALLY STINKS."

The tragedy left few clues in its wake. "All we have to go on is this...well, this smell," the City of Glendora police chief told KTLA Los Angeles." "The nearest we can figure is that an elderly gentleman broke into her house, forced her to stand next to him and inhale him, and that she died shortly thereafter." More news to come as details arrive. Be sure to...OH DEAR GOD RAMON, WHAT IS THAT SMELL?

KTLA LOS ANGELES BREAKING NEWS

In a shocking update to an earlier news story, KTLA Los Angeles reporters Kitten Cattrall and Ramon Baker died today following an incident in which an elderly gentleman rushed into the room, spraying a substance into the air. Only the words "Yank Cand" and "Autu Lea" were visible beneath the genocidal gent's hand as he pointed the canister and took aim at the two news anchor favorites...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha...omgoodness, that's awesome. I will be sure to stay far away from that particular scent...


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...omgoodness, that's awesome. I will be sure to stay far away from that particular scent...


Same here. I almost grabbed that scent for a Scenterpiece refill tonight, but didn't want to play fast and loose with my life!


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

CaliMel needs to write reviews for all products that smell!!! That was amazing. And it's safe to say I will be staying far away from that particular scent.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Forewarned is forearmed, ladies and gents...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, my strict guidelines of waiting for Sept. 1st to start using my Fall scents are being tested...Walmart finally started getting in their fall wax cube scents (Farm Apple Pumpkin, which is my fave, Apple Bobbin' and Candied Caramel Apple), so I grabbed some of those up and, today, I received a box in the mail, from Hilda, which had a Yankee Cider Web candle in it for me! It wasn't her fave scent, and I liked the scent, so she was awesome enough to send it to me! Yays! Thanks again, Hilda!!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, my strict guidelines of waiting for Sept. 1st to start using my Fall scents are being tested...Walmart finally started getting in their fall wax cube scents (Farm Apple Pumpkin, which is my fave, Apple Bobbin' and Candied Caramel Apple), so I grabbed some of those up and, today, I received a box in the mail, from Hilda, which had a Yankee Cider Web candle in it for me! It wasn't her fave scent, and I liked the scent, so she was awesome enough to send it to me! Yays! Thanks again, Hilda!!


Just do it, WitchyKitty. Right now I have two BABW candles burning - farm stand apple and salted caramel. It's my own slice of caramel apple heaven!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Madjoodie said:


> Just do it, WitchyKitty. Right now I have two BABW candles burning - farm stand apple and salted caramel. It's my own slice of caramel apple heaven!


Oh, I wanted the Salted Caramel...but, when I went, there were no mini candles at that point. I can't afford the big ones, lol. I have the Burbon Butterscotch one from that group...I will probably burn that one right after I use the last summer scent wax cube I have. I figured, it's kind of Fall-like, but not truly Fall, so it's legal to use for the end of August to work my way into my Fall scents.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello everyone. I've been working my way through my recent B&BW candle purchases to try them all. I just fired up the Leaves scent this morning, which I loved in the ceramic owl sampler I bought. The wax was brown in the owl, but white in the 3 wick jar. Is it me, or is the throw not as strong on the white wax candle? I'm confused, because when I burned the much smaller candle in the owl I could smell that scent all over the house. I've been burning the larger candle most of the day and can barely smell it. Has anyone else burned a Leaves large jar in the white wax yet? Maybe I just got an older candle or mine is a dud. Very disappointed because I Love that scent.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone. I've been working my way through my recent B&BW candle purchases to try them all. I just fired up the Leaves scent this morning, which I loved in the ceramic owl sampler I bought. The wax was brown in the owl, but white in the 3 wick jar. Is it me, or is the throw not as strong on the white wax candle? I'm confused, because when I burned the much smaller candle in the owl I could smell that scent all over the house. I've been burning the larger candle most of the day and can barely smell it. Has anyone else burned a Leaves large jar in the white wax yet? Maybe I just got an older candle or mine is a dud. Very disappointed because I Love that scent.


The white candle is the White Barn version, the brown one is the B&BW version...apparently, they are ever so slightly different, even though they are from the same company amd have the same write up and description on the website. It makes no sense why they made two, but they did. I haven't tried the brown one yet, so I have nothing to compare it to, but others have and they say the white one is definitely lighter. I wish I had the brown one now, but my store only had the white. I would have loved to have gotten the owl!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> The white candle is the White Barn version, the brown one is the B&BW version...apparently, they are ever so slightly different, even though they are from the same company amd have the same write up and description on the website. It makes no sense why they made two, but they did. I haven't tried the brown one yet, so I have nothing to compare it to, but others have and they say the white one is definitely lighter. I wish I had the brown one now, but my store only had the white. I would have loved to have gotten the owl!!


Thanks WitchyKitty. I didn't realize two different versions/companies were involved. My store only had the white wax candle as well. Is the brown wax version still available anywhere?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks WitchyKitty. I didn't realize two different versions/companies were involved. My store only had the white wax candle as well. Is the brown wax version still available anywhere?


As far as I know. It will probably come out when all the rest of the Fall stuff is out...my store said the 3rd of Sept. It is still available online. Both of the colors are on the site.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> As far as I know. It will probably come out when all the rest of the Fall stuff is out...my store said the 3rd of Sept. It is still available online. Both of the colors are on the site.


The brown wax one is available online!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got my candle warmer from Amazon today! 

On another note...Yankee has a huge selection of $5 deals through Sept 1st


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Remember...don't touch the bulb with your bare hands booswife! I hope you love yours as much as I do mine!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, I wanted the Salted Caramel...but, when I went, there were no mini candles at that point. I can't afford the big ones, lol. I have the Burbon Butterscotch one from that group...I will probably burn that one right after I use the last summer scent wax cube I have. I figured, it's kind of Fall-like, but not truly Fall, so it's legal to use for the end of August to work my way into my Fall scents.


Salted Caramel Corm is a repackage of Salty Caramel with less throw. 
Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin will be available in both white and brown/orange color again just like last year. Some candles are made by White Barn and B&BW and are both sold at B&BW.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> Salted Caramel Corm is a repackage of Salty Caramel with less throw.
> Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin will be available in both white and brown/orange color again just like last year. Some candles are made by White Barn and B&BW and are both sold at B&BW.


Didn't know the Salted Caramel Corn was a repackage...I did know that some are White Barn and some are B&BW, though. We were talking about that a bit earlier in the thread, somewhere...
I never noticed they made a version of the Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin for both labels...but I guess I wouldn't have, since this is the first year I have splurged and actually bought myself any candles from there, lol. Usually I just get the soaps, lotions and pocket bacs in the Fall line each year...which I will be buying soon!!!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Didn't know the Salted Caramel Corn was a repackage...I did know that some are White Barn and some are B&BW, though. We were talking about that a bit earlier in the thread, somewhere...
> I never noticed they made a version of the Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin for both labels...but I guess I wouldn't have, since this is the first year I have splurged and actually bought myself any candles from there, lol. Usually I just get the soaps, lotions and pocket bacs in the Fall line each year...which I will be buying soon!!!


I am so excited by some of the new BABW fall body care lines. And the soaps - both fun Halloween ones and things that are likely to ruin my diet (waffle scented soap...must have)!  Just about time to pull out my Haunted House pocket bac holder too, yay!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I got the Salted Caramel Corn and the Sea Salt Maple Popcorn mixed up...It was the new Sea Salt Maple Popcorn that I saw at my B&BW that was in the same collection as the Bourbon Butterscotch I bought. I haven't seen or smelled the Salted Caramel Corn yet.

B&BW put on the 5 for $18 sale for the hand soaps today...but it ends before the rest of the Fall scented soaps come out. I told the lady in the store that I couldn't decide if I wanted to buy some of the current Fall soaps now and get the sale price, or if I should wait until the complete line of Fall soaps was out on the 3rd but not get the sale price. She told me to just buy them now to get the sale price, then bring them back in and exchange a few of them for the new ones if I prefer the new scents. They are so nice and helpful there, lol. Plus, I came home and got a coupon for a free mini Fall candle for the 3rd, as well! Yay! I cannot wait until the 3rd!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Madjoodie said:


> I am so excited by some of the new BABW fall body care lines. And the soaps - both fun Halloween ones and things that are likely to ruin my diet (waffle scented soap...must have)!  Just about time to pull out my Haunted House pocket bac holder too, yay!


I think the sales woman told me she thinks it is the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle scented soap that will be the special $3 sale at the Fall launch on the 3rd...I think...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow. I just lit the Bourbon Butterscotch mini mason jar candle from B&BW...this little guy has some major throw! It started filling up the living room in a minute! Nice! It smells like I'm in a gourmet candy shop, lol.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I just went into Yankee candles today for the first time, had to pick up something for my victim  and I've been missing out! I bought myself a candy corn candle and they have the best vanilla cupcake scent I've ever smelled before!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I said I wouldn't burn any of my Fall candles or melt any Fall wax cubes until Sept. 1st...well, it's August 31st and I had to cave, lol. I used up the last of my summer scents, so I had no choice but to light one a day early. Today, I have started with a Yankee Pumpkin Apple candle. Lovely, I so very much love scents that mix apple and pumpkin!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, I got the Salted Caramel Corn and the Sea Salt Maple Popcorn mixed up...It was the new Sea Salt Maple Popcorn that I saw at my B&BW that was in the same collection as the Bourbon Butterscotch I bought. I haven't seen or smelled the Salted Caramel Corn yet.
> 
> B&BW put on the 5 for $18 sale for the hand soaps today...but it ends before the rest of the Fall scented soaps come out. I told the lady in the store that I couldn't decide if I wanted to buy some of the current Fall soaps now and get the sale price, or if I should wait until the complete line of Fall soaps was out on the 3rd but not get the sale price. She told me to just buy them now to get the sale price, then bring them back in and exchange a few of them for the new ones if I prefer the new scents. They are so nice and helpful there, lol. Plus, I came home and got a coupon for a free mini Fall candle for the 3rd, as well! Yay! I cannot wait until the 3rd!!!


I love the Sea Salt and Maple Popcorn scent from B&BW! That's one of my new favorites and I can smell that all over the house.  Is the coupon you got for the free mini Fall candle a store insert or through email? I just signed up to receive emails from them but haven't gotten anything yet. Hope I get that one!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> I love the Sea Salt and Maple Popcorn scent from B&BW! That's one of my new favorites and I can smell that all over the house.  Is the coupon you got for the free mini Fall candle a store insert or through email? I just signed up to receive emails from them but haven't gotten anything yet. Hope I get that one!


That specific one was an in mail coupon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, today was the Fall scent launch at B&BW!!! I got my Fall hand soaps, yays!! These are the scents I decided to go with...I love apple scents, and went with the Farmstand Apple (which isn't technically part of the Fall collection, but I needed a fifth soap for the sale, lol, and I love apple), the Weekend Apple Picking, which I was waiting for, as it smells awesome, Fall Cranberry Harvest, which I will use closer to November, most likely, Crisp Morning Air, which also smells a bit like apple to me even though it says pear, pine and juniper...I don't smell any pine, lol, and finally Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin...which normally I love, but will warn you guys, they changed a bit. I still like it, and it's very similar, but I think they changed something, I just can't figure out what. Some people posted in the reviews for it that they thought it was a little different, as well. Who knows, we could all just be crazy, lol. I was all hyped up to get the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle one as my fifth soap for the sale, but I just wasn't sure about it when I sniffed it, sadly. (I had the Pumpkin Latte and Pumpkin Cupcake last year, and though the candles smell good, I didn't care much for the soaps once I tried to use them, so I didn't get those again this year.)









I also had a mail coupon for another free mini fall candle...unfortunately, my store mostly only had all the Fall ones in large candles, lol, go figure. I saw they had a Halloween display set up, so I grabbed the mini candle from there which was Trick or Treat...it's basically a Halloween style repackage of Marshmallow Fireside, but I loved the jar and the lid, so I chose that one. I like that scent, but now I wonder if I should have gotten the White Barn Harvest Gathering one, which I also liked and they had in a mini. 















The Halloween stuff they had was very cute...but I'm a bit poor at the moment, so I wasn't able to purchase any of it...besides my free candle. Now I just have to use up the last of my summer hand soaps so I can start using my new Fall ones!!! If you'll excuse me, I am going to go wash my hands about fifty times or so...


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, today was the Fall scent launch at B&BW!!! I got my Fall hand soaps, yays!! These are the scents I decided to go with...I love apple scents, and went with the Farmstand Apple (which isn't technically part of the Fall collection, but I needed a fifth soap for the sale, lol, and I love apple), the Weekend Apple Picking, which I was waiting for, as it smells awesome, Fall Cranberry Harvest, which I will use closer to November, most likely, Crisp Morning Air, which also smells a bit like apple to me even though it says pear, pine and juniper...I don't smell any pine, lol, and finally Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin...which normally I love, but will warn you guys, they changed a bit. I still like it, and it's very similar, but I think they changed something, I just can't figure out what. Some people posted in the reviews for it that they thought it was a little different, as well. Who knows, we could all just be crazy, lol. I was all hyped up to get the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle one as my fifth soap for the sale, but I just wasn't sure about it when I sniffed it, sadly. (I had the Pumpkin Latte and Pumpkin Cupcake last year, and though the candles smell good, I didn't care much for the soaps once I tried to use them, so I didn't get those again this year.)
> 
> 
> I also had a mail coupon for another free mini fall candle...unfortunately, my store mostly only had all the Fall ones in large candles, lol, go figure. I saw they had a Halloween display set up, so I grabbed the mini candle from there which was Trick or Treat...it's basically a Halloween style repackage of Marshmallow Fireside, but I loved the jar and the lid, so I chose that one. I like that scent, but now I wonder if I should have gotten the White Barn Harvest Gathering one, which I also liked and they had in a mini.
> ...


Nice haul, WitchyKitty. What, no lotions to use after you wash your hands 50 times?!? 

I was lucky to score fall and Halloween soaps when they were on sale for $3 over the weekend. But I now see I totally forgot the cranberry one. No biggie, I'll just take a sweet cinnamon pumpkin in to swap. I've never been a big fan of that one anyway, although maybe I'll like it if changed this year!

I also got some minis of trick or treat for my new owl house luminary. Those jars are the cutest! Enjoy all your new purchases!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Madjoodie said:


> Nice haul, WitchyKitty. What, no lotions to use after you wash your hands 50 times?!?
> 
> I was lucky to score fall and Halloween soaps when they were on sale for $3 over the weekend. But I now see I totally forgot the cranberry one. No biggie, I'll just take a sweet cinnamon pumpkin in to swap. I've never been a big fan of that one anyway, although maybe I'll like it if changed this year!
> 
> I also got some minis of trick or treat for my new owl house luminary. Those jars are the cutest! Enjoy all your new purchases!


Yeah, I actually bought my soaps the week before, too, and went back in to swap some out so I could get the Harvest Cranberry and the Weekend Apple Picking that just released today, lol. With the 5 for $18 sale and the 20% coupon, they were only $2.88 each. I wish I had bought some of the lotions...but I have a ton of lotion to go through right now, lol...I still have like, 3 more 20% off coupons that are good until the end of the month, so I may go back up when I get paid again and get a new lotion...


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I stopped by Yankee Candle the other day and they had two new scents in their Fall line that I hadn't seen before. I'm totally in love with their new Pumpkin Ginger Bark! They have a B1G1 large jar candle coupon, and I'm so tempted to go back tomorrow and splurge so I can get that in a large size. It smells so yummy and amazing. I just have to have that. They also had apple spice which is equally amazing. I'm torn between getting that one or my standby favorite Pumpkin Wreath as my second free candle. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, today was the Fall scent launch at B&BW!!! I got my Fall hand soaps, yays!! These are the scents I decided to go with...I love apple scents, and went with the Farmstand Apple (which isn't technically part of the Fall collection, but I needed a fifth soap for the sale, lol, and I love apple), the Weekend Apple Picking, which I was waiting for, as it smells awesome, Fall Cranberry Harvest, which I will use closer to November, most likely, Crisp Morning Air, which also smells a bit like apple to me even though it says pear, pine and juniper...I don't smell any pine, lol, and finally Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin...which normally I love, but will warn you guys, they changed a bit. I still like it, and it's very similar, but I think they changed something, I just can't figure out what. Some people posted in the reviews for it that they thought it was a little different, as well. Who knows, we could all just be crazy, lol. I was all hyped up to get the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle one as my fifth soap for the sale, but I just wasn't sure about it when I sniffed it, sadly. (I had the Pumpkin Latte and Pumpkin Cupcake last year, and though the candles smell good, I didn't care much for the soaps once I tried to use them, so I didn't get those again this year.)
> 
> View attachment 212511
> 
> ...


WitchyKitty, those are some good deals you got there! How fun is that to try different scented soaps and you can stretch them out as you use up each container and look forward to the next one! I also love the little black crow standing next to your free candle. How cute is that!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Wow. I just lit the Bourbon Butterscotch mini mason jar candle from B&BW...this little guy has some major throw! It started filling up the living room in a minute! Nice! It smells like I'm in a gourmet candy shop, lol.
> 
> WitchyKitty, Bourbon Butterscotch sounds yummy. I just purchased Midnight pumpkin by Yankee Candle, a nice mellow scent.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't seen Midnight Pumpkin, yet. Where did you get it at?


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I haven't seen Midnight Pumpkin, yet. Where did you get it at?


I just saw that at Target tonight. It smells like a dupe for Pumpkin Wreath that you get in a regular store to me. They had another one, too. Pumpkin & Berries. That one was unique. It was sweet with a touch of pumpkin.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

VampKat said:


> I just saw that at Target tonight. It smells like a dupe for Pumpkin Wreath that you get in a regular store to me. They had another one, too. Pumpkin & Berries. That one was unique. It was sweet with a touch of pumpkin.


I just saw them both at Target. Hmmm, I didn't quite get Pumpkin Wreath scent from the Midnight one...I couldn't quite put my finger on that particular scent reminded me of. Both are nice, but I really like the Pumpkin & Berries one...the only thing that bothered me about the Pumpkin & Berries one, though, was that it is sort of a mix of two seasons, and I am a person who always matches my scents to the seasons, lol. I wouldn't know when to light it!  Hmmm, maybe it could work for late Fall, around Thanksgiving??


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

VampKat said:


> I just saw that at Target tonight. It smells like a dupe for Pumpkin Wreath that you get in a regular store to me. They had another one, too. Pumpkin & Berries. That one was unique. It was sweet with a touch of pumpkin.


I just saw those at my Target today. I knew that Kohls and BedBathBeyond carry YC candles, but was surprised to see them at Target. Is this something new, or am I just a little slow catching on here?!?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Madjoodie said:


> I just saw those at my Target today. I knew that Kohls and BedBathBeyond carry YC candles, but was surprised to see them at Target. Is this something new, or am I just a little slow catching on here?!?


I didn't know they carried them, either, until this year. They are Yankee Candles, and cost the same as the style and size of candles in a Yankee store, but it seems Target gets their own special scent line/names that are different from the actual store scents/names. It's called the Yankee Candle Home Classics Collection at Target. The ones I bought at Marshalls earlier were also from Target's line, originally, I think...


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

Target, Kohls, and Marshalls (which then includes HomeGoods and TJ Maxx, too) all have a line of Yankees made specially for them. Sometimes they smell like others you find in the stores and then sometimes they get unique scents. Like Pumpkin & Berries smells like nothing in the store, but Apple Pumpkin and Pumpkin Apple are the same thing. There was a Christmas one they had, too, that I don't remember the fragrance name that I may have to pick up from Target because it smells like nothing in the store but I really, really liked it. Yum!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just saw them both at Target. Hmmm, I didn't quite get Pumpkin Wreath scent from the Midnight one...I couldn't quite put my finger on that particular scent reminded me of.


WitchyKitty, I did get my Midnight Pumpkin from Target and you are right. It does have a different kind of scent which I call mellow (it makes you want to mellow out). It doesn't have a spice scent to it. It is nice to lite a vanilla scent along with it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We received a new Yankee Candle 'rub and smell' catalog today and I was surprised to see new autumnal scents. (Or did I just miss them in the flurry of the Halloween preview activities.)

Pumpkin Ginger Bark (an indulgent recipe of snappy ginger, warm pumpkin and rich vanilla sugar)
Bay Leaf Wreath (an aromatic blend of bay leaves, orange and cedar wood)
Apple Spice (the tantalizing aroma of a deliciously fresh donut made with apple cider, cinnamon, nutmeg and brown sugar)

I must get a votive of the Apple Spice. That smells really good!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda said:


> We received a new Yankee Candle 'rub and smell' catalog today and I was surprised to see new autumnal scents. (Or did I just miss them in the flurry of the Halloween preview activities.)
> 
> Pumpkin Ginger Bark (an indulgent recipe of snappy ginger, warm pumpkin and rich vanilla sugar)
> Bay Leaf Wreath (an aromatic blend of bay leaves, orange and cedar wood)
> ...


I think I saw the Pumpkin Ginger Bark and Bay Leaf Wreath awhile ago, but not the Apple Spice. I'd probably love the Apple Spice.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Hilda said:


> We received a new Yankee Candle 'rub and smell' catalog today and I was surprised to see new autumnal scents. (Or did I just miss them in the flurry of the Halloween preview activities.)
> 
> Pumpkin Ginger Bark (an indulgent recipe of snappy ginger, warm pumpkin and rich vanilla sugar)
> Bay Leaf Wreath (an aromatic blend of bay leaves, orange and cedar wood)
> ...


Bay Leaf Wreath came out this summer, when Berrylicious and Chocolate Layer Cake and Silver Birch did. I have a tart, but haven't tried it yet. 

Apple Spice and Pumpkin Ginger Bark are more recent, I got small tumblers of each a few weeks back at the F&F Sale. Haven't tested them out either, but Apple Spice is on deck. I like the cold smell so far!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hilda we were just in the Yankee store and had to get the pumpkin ginger bark, oh my it is fantastic!! My Hubby also demanded we get the one called orchard. It smells Like Apple trees and fresh air. You are correct though, personally I did not see these in previous catalogs or store visits.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> Hilda we were just in the Yankee store and had to get the pumpkin ginger bark, oh my it is fantastic!! My Hubby also demanded we get the one called orchard. It smells Like Apple trees and fresh air. You are correct though, personally I did not see these in previous catalogs or store visits.


Thank you for the update! I'll have to check it out!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm, maybe I just read about the Pumpkin Ginger Bark earlier somewhere, rather than having seen it like I thought. I knew I had seen the Bay Leaf Wreath, for sure, though. The Apple Spice, PGB and now, the Orchard, all sound awesome, to me!!

Just bought myself a Harvest Gathering scented candle from B&BW (White Barn)...such a lovely scent! Apple, Cinnamon and Cranberry...perfect for the Autumn months!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got this Bite Me Vampire candle today from etsy. Witch City Wicks is the company. I've seen lots of them on pinterest. I also got the one called sleepy hollow but it hasn't arrived yet. These are soy candles. It looks very large in the etsy photo but in reality it's about 4" tall. So I feel it was pretty expensive. $25 total with shipping. It's really beautiful and packaged well. Smells fantastic. Like cherries and citrus. Not sure it reminds me of vampires but I do love how it smells and love the jar.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Also I got this Yankee coupon with my last order. It's 30% off of a regular priced item. 
Code is FT14


----------

